#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  Awseemi A9eel و بنت شهريار في عضويــن ع الهوا

## نشــــوى

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم 

رجعنا لكم تاني  وضيفين جداد معانا النهاردة في 


*عضويــن ع الهـــوا* 


الضيف الاول
يعتبر الى حد ما عضو كاااااان جديد بس خلاص ما اقدرش اقول عليه جديد
لان هو خلاص اصبح صاحب بيت بمواضيعه ..
نقدر نقول عليه شاعر جميل من شعراء ابناء مصر
قدر في وقت قصير يظهر لنا مواهبه ويعمل لنا مواضيع كتير جميلة في قاعات الشعر والابداع
ضيفنا النهاردة الى جانب ابداعاته الشعرية هو صاحب دم خفيف وحس فكاهي جميل  
وبجد انا فعلا شرفني قبوله دعوتي  :f:  

الضيف الثاني
او هنقول الضيفة الثانية .. هى مشرفتنا الجميلة .. اللى بجد دايما مشاركتها في اى موضوع لازم ترسم ابتسامة  على الوشوش
هى بجد  عضوة نشيطة قبل ما تكون مشرفة مسؤولة بتأدي دورها على اكمل وجه
ومن الناحية الانسانية هى فعلا انسانة حنونة جدا عطوفة جدا جدا ومثال للصديقة الوفية
وبجد انا شرفني قبولها دعوتي  :f: 


معانا النهاردة 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


*Awseemi A9eel  

و  

بنت شهريــار*


استاذ محمد , عبير بجد منورنا .. ويارب تقضوا وقت ظريف في لقاءكم  اللي هيستمر لمدة اسبوع في  

عضوين ع الهوا

الاخوةالكرام باقي اعضاء وعضوات منتدانا الحبيب
انتظرونا يوم الاثنين القادم 31 مارس 2008
للاعلان عن ضيفي عضوين ع الهوا القادمين
وان شاء الله تقضوا وقت طيب معانا

تحيـــاتي للجميع ,,, 
 :f:   :f:   :f:  [/frame]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ياهلا ومليون هلا 

إختيار موفق يا إرتحال للشخصيتين الجديدتين لهذا الأسبوع ...

وهناك شىء مشترك بين الضيفين ألا وهو الحس الفكاهى فى تعليقاتهم .. وردودهم ..

بالفعل أستاذ أوسيمى له تعليقات زى ما بيقولوا فى الجون وبتوصل فكرتها فى صورة فكاهية ...

واختنا بنت شهريار الكل طبعا عارفها  ::  ومش محتاج اقول اى كلام لانى مش هاقدر اوفيها حقها بالكلمات ..

يعنى الاسبوع ده معانا كوكتيل من خفة الدم وجمال الروح والافكار الواسعة وايضا الحس الابداعى ..

بالفعل سنستمتع إن شاء الله هذا الاسبوع جدا .. كما استمتعنا من قبل مع استاذ الكيميائى وابو منار ..

والف شكر يا اخت ارتحال على المجهود .. واهلا بالعضوين المتألقين ..

وللأمام دائما ان شاء الله

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

اهلا اهلا  ايه المفاجاءات الجميلة 
نشوفكم وانتم فى ورطة متورطين مع بعض
فى انتظاركم وراجع لكم بقى
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

بداية يا أخت ارتحال أود أن أشكر لك  الدعوة إلى هذا  المنبر الشيق الذي كنت أتابعه بشغف منذ أول إصداراته .. و لكن  لم يكن  يخطر لي ببال  أني سوف أكون التالي .. و هذا شرف كبير أتشرف بحمله و أشكر لك هذه التقدمة التي  حملتني بها لقبا  لا زلت  ألهث خلفه .. و ما أنا بمدركه  :: 

و يزيدني شرفا  كوني مع بنت شهريار التي عرفت بالبسمة التي تضفيها على أي موضوع أو مشاركة لها ..
استر يااااااااااااارب ،  و ان شاء الله  لن  تستدعيَ مسرورا  من أول اللقاء . 

و للإخوة  المتابعين  من خارج الموضوع  أقول:
*دوركم جاي .. ما تستعجلوش* 
على أية حالة .. يشرفني الجلوس على هذا  الكرسي ..  (مش دا  .. التاني لو سمحتِ)
------
تحياتي

----------


## nariman

*اختيار موفق يا نشوى*
*اكيد وكالعاده حيبقى لقاء هايل* 

*متابعاكوا*
*شدوا حيلكوا*

----------


## somaaaa

جميل جميل جميل
عايزين  دم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور استاذ اوسيمى
منورة بيروووووووو

----------


## ندى الايام

الله الله الله
الجميلة والرقيقة نشوووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك على موضوعك الجميل وافكارك المميزة
عضوين ما شاء الله عليهم منتهى خفة الدم
انا بفكر اسميه لقاء السحاب   :y: 
اصلى بنت شهريار مع اوسيمى يبقى مش هتعدى على خيرررررررر  :Omg: 
ونقول سترك يا رب
عموما انا هسبكم بقى واروح اعمل تليفون لعبير اوصيها على اوسيمى اصلى بعزة اووووووووووووى  ::-s: 
تسلم ايدك يا نشوى وفى انتظار بدأ القاء الجميل ده

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل يا سادة يا سكر زيادة


يا ميت ويلكم بالضيوف

عبير بنت مولانا مش هأوصيكى على محمد عبده يا بنتى دا أول خط الصعيد

يعنى دماغه ناشفة  

محمد منورنا يا شاعر

"انت جيت "شهقة" يا رمتان"

نورتنا

و ربنا إستجاب دعوتى يا محمد أنت تتزنق و أفرح فيك

ياللا إستلقا وعدك

مسرور السيف يا مسرور    :Evil 2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين

انا اسمى مكتوووووووووووووووووووووب  :Helpsmilie2: 

مش انا اللى  :Helpsmilie2: 

دا حد يلحق اوسيمى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حقيقى يانوشا اخجلتنى كلماتك الرقيقة
اتمنى انى اكون عند حسن ظنكم دائما
سعدت جداااا بتواجدى هنا فى منتدانا الغالى
وانضمامى الى اسرة ابناء مصر
وتواجدكم الغالى معنا 


اوووووووووووووووووووسيمى
انتظر السؤال الاول  :: 
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش

تحياتى وتقديرى اخى العزيز

----------


## مي مؤمن

يا مواضيعيك يا نوشاااااااااااااا
بيرو واستاذ محمد يبقى دمااااااااااااااااااااااااار
عبير شرفي العصابه ونوريها عايزة الناس تعرف مين هي عصابة حمادة وتوتو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا نوشا حبيبتي 
تحياتي لكم
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

صباح الفل على الكل  :: 

منورينا يا جماعة والله .. ومتظره اللقاء الجميل ده يبدأ بقى  :: 


اهلااااااااااااوي .. منورنا يا فندم ماشاء الله عليك دايما متاااابع
والله يا اهلاوي بترفع من روحي المعنوية  :: 
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك اخ  عزيز وغالي  :f:   :f:  



بيدووووو.. صباح الخير يا باشا انت داخل تهدي النفوس ولا ايه  :: 
ورطات ايه بس؟؟ انا بتاعت ورطات انا؟؟؟؟  :: 
 :f:   :f:  



ناريمان الجميلة .. دايما منوراني بوجودك 
وبجد سعيدة جدا بمتابعتك المستمرة معانا  :f:   :f:  



سومااااااا.. منورانا يا سكر  :f:   :f:  



ندى الايام .. كسفتيني يا ندى  ::  ايه الكلام الحلو ده 
ربنا ما يحرمني منك حبيبتي وبجد منورااااااني
ويارب كل اللقاءات تعجبك  :f:   :f:  


ابو امنية .. منورررررررنا والله 
شوفت اهه اوسيمي جاله يومه هههههههههههه يلا طلع كل اللى عمله فيك 
انا طبعا بهدي النفوس  :: 
نورتنا استاذ فريد  :f:   :f:  


مي مؤمن .. منورانا يا ميويا .. ايه اللقاء الجميل ده اللى جاب الحبايب كلهم  :1: 
يلاتابعي معانا وخلصي المشروع بتاعك ده عايزينك تبقي معانا قريب  :: 
 :f:   :f:  

اوسيمي.. منور بجد يا استاذ محمد ومنتظرين البداية على احر من الجمر  :: 
 :f2:   :f2: 


عبيييير .. منورة يا قمراية ويلا مستنيين الاسئلة ولا هنقضيها ان ان اننننننن تششششششششششش 
ههههههههههه

 :f2:   :f2:  

تحيـــاتي لكم جميــــــــــــــعا,,

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ياهلا ومليون هلا 
> بالفعل أستاذ أوسيمى له تعليقات زى ما بيقولوا فى الجون وبتوصل فكرتها فى صورة فكاهية ...


لا يا شيخ !! شايفني في التمنطاشر و تقول لي أستاذ .. دي عايزة  لعّيييييييب .. و انا آخر معلوماتي عن الكورة انها  مدورة
هيّ ليه مدورة ... و لا اتغيرت!!




> اهلا اهلا  ايه المفاجاءات الجميلة 
> نشوفكم وانتم فى ورطة متورطين مع بعض
> بيدووووووووووووووووو


دا  انتم بتفرحوا في الناس بشاااااااااااااااااااكل... ورطة ايه يا دكتور بيدو .. هوّ احنا من ايمتى بيهمّنا.. منوّر يا دكتور




> على أية حالة .. يشرفني الجلوس على هذا  الكرسي ..  (مش دا  .. التاني لو سمحتِ)


إيه اللي جاب دي هنا؟؟ طيب دا أرد عليه أقول له إيه !!! 




> *اختيار موفق يا نشوى*
> *اكيد وكالعاده حيبقى لقاء هايل* 
> 
> *متابعاكوا*
> *شدوا حيلكوا*


حضرتك  من دول عدم الانحياز يا فندم!! منوّرة ناريمان و ميرسي أوي




> جميل جميل جميل
> عايزين  دم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منور استاذ اوسيمى
> منورة بيروووووووو


دم! ... لا  دا كان زمااااان .. لكن  دلوقتي .. خلاص بح .. كل سنة و انتي طيبة 




> عموما انا هسبكم بقى واروح اعمل تليفون لعبير اوصيها على اوسيمى اصلى بعزة اووووووووووووى 
> تسلم ايدك يا نشوى وفى انتظار بدأ القاء الجميل ده


كمان!! .. هيّ ناقصة توصيات ..دنتو عصابة




> و ربنا إستجاب دعوتى يا محمد أنت تتزنق و أفرح فيك
> ياللا إستلقا وعدك
> مسرور السيف يا مسرور


استلقّى إيه؟؟ و مسرور مين!! لاااا انت بجد ما تعرفنيش .. ولا ميت مسرور يا أستاذ كيميائي " نحنو هنا"




> اوووووووووووووووووووسيمى
> انتظر السؤال الاول 
> ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
> تحياتى وتقديرى اخى العزيز


مين!!!!!!!! ... أهلا أهلا  بالضيفة العزيزة  .. لا أبدا كنت بتكلّم في التليفون .. إلا ان ان تششششششش دي بداية الإرسال و الا نهايته يا فندم!!




> يا 
> عبير شرفي العصابه ونوريها عايزة الناس تعرف مين هي عصابة حمادة وتوتو
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لاء دا انتم بجد عوصابة  بقى 

اسمحولي أن أرحب بالسادة  الأعزاء المشاهدين و قبلهم الأخت مديرة اللقاء ارتحال و طبعا أكيد الأخت الضيفة بنت شهريار " الطف يا رب "

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الأخت  العزيزة  بنت شهريار 

يشرفني وجودي هنا  على هذا الكرسي  و اتمنى  أن تستمتعي باللقاء .. كما  أستمتع به أنا شخصيا :D

السؤال الأول:

مَــنْ 
من الطبيعي أن تختلف حياتنا  خارج هذه الشبكة عنها  خارجها فنحن غالبا  اقرب للمثالية داخل الفضاء الافتراضي ، و لكن من المهم ألا تكون الفجوة  بين الحياتين كبيرة ... على ضوء هذه العبارة .. هلاّ تفضلت بتعريفنا  ببنت شهريار .

-الإنسانة .. 
-المشرفة 

و إلى أن تفكري في الإجابة - تاكلي لب؟؟؟؟ 

تحياتي

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخت الرقيقة بنت شهريار  :f:     الأخ الفاضل أوسيمي عقيل  :f: 
منورين اللقاء ومنتظرين نعرف عنكم الكثير من خلال اللقاء الممتع
وكل الشكر لارتحال  :f:

----------


## ريـم

صباح الخير ..  :f: 
ازيك يا نشوى ؟
كالعادة اختيار رائع .. 
أنا جيت اقولك اني كنت متابعة معاكي اللقاءات التانية
بس انشغلت في المذاكرة و مكنتش بألحق أرد ..
بس المرة دي انا هنا .. و متابعة كل حرف إن شاء الله .. 

الأستاذ أوسيمي أصيل و أختي الكبيرة الغالية جداً بنت شهريار .. 
مستنية كلامكم بفارغ الصبر .. و مبسوطة اوي انكم الضيفين الاسبوع ده..
يلا بقى مش هأرغي و أعطلكم .. 
بس زي ما قلب مصر قالت أكيد هيبقى لقاء ممتع و ممتع جداً كمان .. 
مع خالص حبي و تقديري  :f:  :f:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله اختيار جميل يا نشوى 

متبعة معاكم واهلا بعير منورة اللقاء واستاذ اوسيمى طبعا فرصة سعيدة انى اتعرف عليه اكتر

----------


## nariman

*أيوه يا أستاذ أوسيمى أنا فى الموضوع ده بالذات أحب أكون من دول عدم الانحياز*
*المتابعه شيقه وبلاش نخش نهدى النفوس...... كفايه عليك مشرفتنا زعيمه العصابه ههههههههههه*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله





بالتوفيق  للعضوين المميزين

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء جميل
ملىء بنجوم السماء
شاعرنا الغالى

Awseemi A9eel  

جاءنا ضيفاً وصار اخاً غالياً
اتمنى لك لقاء ممتع وسعيد




> الأخت  العزيزة  بنت شهريار 
> 
> يشرفني وجودي هنا  على هذا الكرسي  و اتمنى  أن تستمتعي باللقاء .. كما  أستمتع به أنا شخصيا :D


الاستمتاع متبااااااااااااااااااااااااااادل  :f2: 
ياخووووووووووفى يابدراااااااااااااااااااااان  ::007:: 





> السؤال الأول:


ان ان ان تشششششششششششش




> مَــنْ 
> من الطبيعي أن تختلف حياتنا  خارج هذه الشبكة عنها  خارجها فنحن غالبا  اقرب للمثالية داخل الفضاء الافتراضي ، و لكن من المهم ألا تكون الفجوة  بين الحياتين كبيرة ... على ضوء هذه العبارة .. هلاّ تفضلت بتعريفنا  ببنت شهريار .
> 
> 
> -الإنسانة .. 
> -المشرفة


عبير
بنت شهريار

بنت الساحل
فتاة بورسعيدية
بسيطة ،، مرحة ،، شقية ،، تعشق الاجتماعيات ،، تهوى الصداقة الحقيقية
ابنة بكرية لأب حنون وأم مثالية فى امومتها
فرحت من قلبها حين أضحكت من حولها بصدق
تحلم ،، تملؤها الأحلام
يسلب عقلها الاطفال


حزينة من كثرة ضياع حلمها
دائما تسير وراء احساسها 
نادراً ما خاب ظنها


صارت ام وخالة وعمة ،، دون ان تتزوج وتنجب
لى من الذرية سبعة
ابنة وست اولاد
كلهم امومة قلبية 


كانت تظن ان الايام هادئة ومسالمة ووردية
كانت اقرب الى الحلم من الواقع 


تنتظر غد مشرق آمن هادىء 
تملؤة بحياتها وبروحها وبقلبها
تأمل بالبسمة والهمسة والحنان
تحلم بحياة طيبة كريمة 


تدعو الله دائما ان يطمئن قلبها ويديم عليها نعمة الستر
تؤمن بقضاء الله بداخلها 
حتى وان خاب مدى تحملها


زرزورررررررررررة بس يتضحك عليها بكلمتين 
المهم يكونوا بصدق


كل ماهو من القلب يدخل الى قلبها فورااااا بدون جمارك


اساسيات حياتها 
اهلها ،، اصدقائها ،، من يحتاجها 


سندها وظلها .. امها ،، وابيها

قلبها .. حلم عاشق 

حياتها وروحها .. اصدقائها 

دنياها .. حـــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــم 


بنت شهريار ... عبير
الإنسانة ،، العضوة ،، المشرفة
لا فارق بينهما 
 شخصية واحدة... لكنها جوانب تظهر حسب الموقف





> و إلى أن تفكري في الإجابة - تاكلي لب؟؟؟؟


معايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الاسئلة الخطيرة دى معاها لب وبيبسى وشيكولاتة لزوم المخمخة 


حقيقى سؤال ممتع اوسيمى
مفكرتش فى عبير من زمان
ودا كان فرصة جميلة للإبحار بداخلى

سعيدة جداااا بلقائك اخى العزيز
تحياتى وتقديرى
انــتــــــــــظــــــــــــــرنـــــــــــــ  ـى

----------


## بنت شهريار

*سؤالى الاول*


أتيتنا شاعر رومانسى هادىء
حدثتنا بلغات مختلفة
حاورتنا بلباقة شديدة
ضحكت معنا كطفل تملؤة البراءة والحياة
ننتظر منك ان تظهر لنا اوسيمى
مع قصة لها ارتباط بكل بيان من بيانات بطاقتك؟




*متابعين معك*

 


*تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

صديقتى الغالية....ارتحال
اولا بحيكى على الاختيار المرة دى فى الموضوع حقيقى اختيار رائع
 لبنت شهريار اللى بجد محستش بأى جديد لما قرأت ردها على السؤل الاول هى فعلت كده انسانه جميلة و لذيذة و طيبة و شقيه كل حاجه مع بعض و معرفتى بيها عن قرب كان من اجمل ما صادفت. 
 و استاذ اوسيمى  سعدت جدا بتواجد حضرتك الفعال فى المنتدى و بمشاركاتك الرائعه  و حقيقى فرصة جميلة  استضافتك هنا  و التعرف عليك يا فندم.

نوشششا متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله  :4: 
خالص تحياتى.

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

عبير ما شاء الله اجابتك راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة بجد

عجبتنى جدا اجابتك ربنا يكرمك يارب وينولك اللى فى بالك يارب

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ....
نشوى ,, ماحأقول شيء على الاختيار لاني آخر من يتكلم عنه يابنتي عن جد شخصيتين رائعتين ...
ماما بيرو ,, بكيت وأنا بأقرأ ردك يابنتي .. بأعشق البنت دي في الله عن جد عمري ماتخيلت اني اتعلق بحدا في مونتى بالشكل ده ..طالما بأتكلم عن عبير ,للأسف ماحألاقي اي وصف اكون راضية به لانها بجد تعني لي حاجة فوق الوصف ..ربنا يخليكِ ليا ياأمي ويارب اشوفك في لقاء بس يكون ع الهوا فعلا  :Girl (27): ....

استاذ محمد ...
شخصية جميلة جداً من الشخصيات التي اثبتت وجودها فور انضمامه لنا ..من الناس اللي بأحب اتابع ماتخطه اناملهم وبيعجبني جداً الشعر اللي بتكتبه حضرتك وأسلوبك الراقي ...بارك الله لك وبك ...

ماما بيرو..استاذ محمد ...
منورين ياجماعة عن جد ومستمتعة ومتابعة معكم بالتأكيد ....
لكما مني أرق التحايا وأطيبها ...
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

ايه يا عبير الكلام الجامد ده بس على فكرة انا كنت بشوف الكلام وكانى شايفه من زمان طبعا بحكم الصداقة القديمة
عبير  ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويسعدك ويخليكى لينا ..........  ودايما مخلصة اللب
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

كان  الله في عوني  يا بنت شهريار ان كان هذا دأبك في الجواب - جواب شاف يغطي جميع نواحي السؤال  بل و يفيض.
أبعد الله عند الحزن و حقق لك حلمك و أسعدك بقدر هذا الصفاء الذي ينبعث من اجابتك .. و الا  اقول لك .. بدون قدر ... بارك الله فيك و اجزل لك العطاء




> *سؤالى الاول*
> 
> 
> أتيتنا شاعر رومانسى هادىء
> حدثتنا بلغات مختلفة
> حاورتنا بلباقة شديدة
> ضحكت معنا كطفل تملؤة البراءة والحياة
> ننتظر منك ان تظهر لنا اوسيمى
> مع قصة لها ارتباط بكل بيان من بيانات بطاقتك؟
> ...


و إليك  جواب السؤال الأول ( بدون ان ان تششش)
 :129: 
أوسيمي 
محمد عبده الاوسيمي الجيزاوي  المصري 
نسبة إلى مدينة  أوسيم  التابعة لمحافظة الجيزة  
و محمد عبده  ليس بالتأكيد شخصية  غامضة 
بل على العكس تماما.. بسيط إلى أبعد الحدود
يعشق المرح و يكره العبوس حتى في أحلك المواقف
و هذا فضل  أحمد الله عليه 
و هكذا  ترون ان الإبتسامة طبعٌ قبل  أن نقوم برسمها على شفاهنا 
"بسمة .. للفرح حلوة..
للتحدّي..
لصروف الدهر
موّالٌ .. و غنوة "
نشأت في أسرة تقليدية تربطها أواصر المحبة 
و يلقنها مبادئ الحياة أب مربّ من الرعيل الأول  لأجيال شقت طريقها  في زخم  العيش
و منه تلقيت آداب الأحاديث الأُوَل في هدوء و روية 
ثم الانفتاح عندما  تتوثق الأواصر و تزول الحجب 
و لكن يبقى الاحترام حتى و ان علت الضحكات و بلغت عنان السماء.
 :129: 
الشاعر (كلمة كبيرة و مسئولية جسيمة)
الشعر ملَكة لا أدعيها و لكنها شيطانة تأتي بين الفينة و الأخرى دون موعد مسبق 
تساعد في محاولة وصف  المشاعر و ربما أصابت أو جانبها  الصواب 
فربما أقول لها :
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شيطانة الشعر قومي إنني ثملٌ =بكأس خمر الهوى و الشوق يسقيها
فكلّ بدر تبدّى في غلالته = يرشرش الضوء في عيني و يحييها
سفينتي غرقت في بحر ملهمتي=و الليل في مقلتيها ..زاد تمويها
فبتّ بين الدجى و الموج في كدرٍ =أصارع الموج كي أنسى لياليها
و أترك الموج حينا يستبيح دمي=و استميح ظلام الليل تنويها[/poem]
و لكنها غالبا لا تستجيب  .
 :129: 
و هكذا.. فكلها جوانب لشخصية واحدة يغلب عليها  المرح 
و تحلم بحلم العودة .. فتشدو (ان صح القول) بموّال الشوق 
على أنغام نايات  البعد و الاغتراب.
 :129: 
آمل أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك أختي العزيزة .. و قبل أن يداهمني الزهايمر بأعراضه ينبغي لي أن اشكرك على درس التنسيق و الذي تظهر نتائجه في هذه المساحة ، فلك مني خالص الشكر و رائع التحية و التقدير .

----------


## دعاء ثابت

عبير
طبعا انتى عارفة انى مش فاضية ادخل ارد فى مونتى اليومين دول بس مقدرتش اشوف الرد واسكت بجد ياعبير انا مش عارفة اعلق اقول اية غير انك بجد اخت غالية وانسانة رائعة ومهما اقول مش هوافيكى حقك عشان اللى جرب عبير وهى بتقف معاة وقت الشدة ووقت الفرح وهى مش بتتاخر عن اى مساعدة مش هيعرف يقول اى كلام يوافيها حقها
عبير من غير ما اتكلم انتى عارفة انتى بالنسبة ليا اية 
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك حبيبتى
ارتحاااااااااال نوشا الانوشا موضوع اكثر من رائع واختيارات هايلة للاعضاء ووحشااااااااااااانى موت موت
استاذ اوسيمى ماشاء الله عليك عضو اثبت وجودة فى فترة صغيرة بالاشعار الرومانسية الجميلة والردود الاجمل سعيدة بيك وبالقاء الجميل وبجد انتوا الاتنين شخصية ممتازة ومتابعة معاكم
تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> صديقتى الغالية....ارتحال
> اولا بحيكى على الاختيار المرة دى فى الموضوع حقيقى اختيار رائع
>  لبنت شهريار اللى بجد محستش بأى جديد لما قرأت ردها على السؤل الاول هى فعلت كده انسانه جميلة و لذيذة و طيبة و شقيه كل حاجه مع بعض و معرفتى بيها عن قرب كان من اجمل ما صادفت. 
>  و استاذ اوسيمى  سعدت جدا بتواجد حضرتك الفعال فى المنتدى و بمشاركاتك الرائعه  و حقيقى فرصة جميلة  استضافتك هنا  و التعرف عليك يا فندم.
> 
> نوشششا متابعه معاكى ان شاء الله 
> خالص تحياتى.


الشرف  ليّ يا فندم بتشريفكم  للموضوع و ترحيبكم السخي و ان شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن .




> عبير ما شاء الله اجابتك راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة بجد
> عجبتنى جدا اجابتك ربنا يكرمك يارب وينولك اللى فى بالك يارب


أهلا بحضرتك يا دكتورة نسيبة - و ربنا يكون في عوني و انا واقف قدام القطر .. قال بشم الهوا قال




> السلام عليكم ....
> نشوى ,, ماحأقول شيء على الاختيار لاني آخر من يتكلم عنه يابنتي عن جد شخصيتين رائعتين ...
> ماما بيرو ,, بكيت وأنا بأقرأ ردك يابنتي .. بأعشق البنت دي في الله عن جد عمري ماتخيلت اني اتعلق بحدا في مونتى بالشكل ده ..طالما بأتكلم عن عبير ,للأسف ماحألاقي اي وصف اكون راضية به لانها بجد تعني لي حاجة فوق الوصف ..ربنا يخليكِ ليا ياأمي ويارب اشوفك في لقاء بس يكون ع الهوا فعلا ....
> 
> استاذ محمد ...
> شخصية جميلة جداً من الشخصيات التي اثبتت وجودها فور انضمامه لنا ..من الناس اللي بأحب اتابع ماتخطه اناملهم وبيعجبني جداً الشعر اللي بتكتبه حضرتك وأسلوبك الراقي ...بارك الله لك وبك ...
> 
> ماما بيرو..استاذ محمد ...
> منورين ياجماعة عن جد ومستمتعة ومتابعة معكم بالتأكيد ....
> لكما مني أرق التحايا وأطيبها ...


زهراااااء  منورة اللقاء و متشكر جدا  على المجاملات الرقيقة اللي مش عارف أرد عليها بإيه .. أكرمك الله و بارك فيك و في ذوقك الراقي.




> عبير
> عبير من غير ما اتكلم انتى عارفة انتى بالنسبة ليا اية 
> ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك حبيبتى
> ارتحاااااااااال نوشا الانوشا موضوع اكثر من رائع واختيارات هايلة للاعضاء ووحشااااااااااااانى موت موت
> استاذ اوسيمى ماشاء الله عليك عضو اثبت وجودة فى فترة صغيرة بالاشعار الرومانسية الجميلة والردود الاجمل سعيدة بيك وبالقاء الجميل وبجد انتوا الاتنين شخصية ممتازة ومتابعة معاكم
> تقبلوا جميعا تحياتى
> دعاء


أهلا بيكي دعاء متشكر جدا على الكلام الجامد دا .. بس ممكن أعرف حضرتك بتتكلمي على مين بتاع الأشعار دا!!

أشكركم جميعا و أشكر الأخت ارتحال لإتاحة هذه الفرصة الذهبية للقاء بكم جميعا بارك الله فيكم  و أسعدكم كما أسعدتموني.

تحياتي

----------


## somaaaa

بجد الحوار هاااااااااااااااايل
وجميل جدااااا ::stpd:: 
والاسئله ممتعه جداااا

عبير فظيعه فظيعه فظيعه :f2: 
وبجد تستاهلى كل خيررر
ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب  :2: وينولك اللى فى بالك
 :f2: 
استاذ محمد
منووووووووووووووور يافندم
جميل جداااااااااااااااااا :f2: 

متابعين معكوا
لقاء السحـــــــــــــــــــــــاب
 ::stpd::  ::stpd::  ::stpd::  ::stpd::

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الأخت  العزيزة بنت شهريار 
 :Ward704: 
أتمنى أن تكون الجلسة  على كرسيك مريحة  حتى تتمكني من التفكير بعمق 
تاخدي شوية لب؟؟

أعود إليكم  مع:
السؤال الثاني
بين الأمس و اليوم 
(فلاش باااااااك)
 :Ward703: 
بنت شهريار بالأمس : يا رب تضحكوا  ديسمبر 2004 
بنت شهريار اليوم : هتضحكوا يعني هتضحكوا.. 
و ابتسامة تشرق في موضوعاتك .. و تعليقاتك 
حتى الجدّية منها
 :129: 
ما هو  الفرق بين بنت شهريار الأمس و بنت شهريار اليوم 
على المستوى:
1- الشخصي لبنت شهريار
2-- العام لعبير
 :Fav00:

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح الخير "عليكما" بنت شهريار واوسيمي أصيل، من غير مابدخل بقة في تفاصيل ومن غير ما اشكر "ارتحال" على لقاء العمالقة ده بلاش عمالقة دي يمكن تفتكروا اني قصدي لقاء "الطوال" لا ممكن نجيب تسمية احلى وهي لقاء "الجبابرة" المهم أبدأ سؤالي للجبارة زعيمة العصابة "بنت شهريار":
يا بنت شهريار كل انسان فينا له طموحاته الطموحات دي ممكن تكون شخصية مقتصرة على شخصية الانسان وماتتعدهاش على سبيل المثال لا الحصر "شراء أراضي أو إمتلاك حساب في البنك به مبلغ محترم من المال" أو ممكن تكون طموحات عامة يعني مثلا: ان تكوني في منصب مسئول أو حتى منصب وزاري حتى تستطيعي خدمة الشعب في مصرنا المحروسة وحل أزمة العيش وغيرها من المشاكل التي تواجه شعبنا المطحون، سؤالي هنا: طموحاتك شخصية أم عامة، وياريت تكون إجابتك واقعية مش مثالية.

تحيـــــــــــاتي،،،،،،،،،،* 

*نيجي بقة إلى "أوسيمي أصيل" وأحب أساله طبعا فيه صفات حلوة كتير ممكن الإنسان يتحلى بيها، من وجهة نظرك إيه هي الصفة الحلوة اللي ممكن يتحلى بيها الانسان، الصفة دي ممكن تجمع كل الصفات الحلوة التانية، أو بمعنى آخر ممكن اللي يتمسك بالصفة الحلوة دي يقدر يوصل للصفات الحلوة التانية بالتبعية ومن غير مايروح بنفسه للصفات دي.
وبرضه فيه صفات وحشة كتير ممكن يتحلى بيها الانسان، إيه هي الصفة الوحشة اللي ممكن يتحلى بيها الانسان واللي تؤدي في النهاية بيه انه يوصل لباقي الصفات الوحشة بالتبعية برضه.
تحيـــــــــــــــــاتي،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق  للعضوين المميزين


أعتذر بشدة يا ناصر فقد ظننت أنني رحبت بك .. العيب عند الزهايمر (شمّاعة) .. أرحب بك ترحيبا خاصا .. بخطاط المنتدى و أشكرك بشدة على لوحة الخط الفارسي .. بس هية المفروض  على الهوا  مش على الهوى   تفرق  كتير ....
منوّر يا ناصر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *صباح الخير "عليكما" بنت شهريار واوسيمي أصيل، من غير مابدخل بقة في تفاصيل ومن غير ما اشكر "ارتحال" على لقاء العمالقة ده بلاش عمالقة دي يمكن تفتكروا اني قصدي لقاء "الطوال" لا ممكن نجيب تسمية احلى وهي لقاء "الجبابرة" المهم أبدأ سؤالي للجبارة زعيمة العصابة "بنت شهريار":
> يا بنت شهريار كل انسان فينا له طموحاته الطموحات دي ممكن تكون شخصية مقتصرة على شخصية الانسان وماتتعدهاش على سبيل المثال لا الحصر "شراء أراضي أو إمتلاك حساب في البنك به مبلغ محترم من المال" أو ممكن تكون طموحات عامة يعني مثلا: ان تكوني في منصب مسئول أو حتى منصب وزاري حتى تستطيعي خدمة الشعب في مصرنا المحروسة وحل أزمة العيش وغيرها من المشاكل التي تواجه شعبنا المطحون، سؤالي هنا: طموحاتك شخصية أم عامة، وياريت تكون إجابتك واقعية مش مثالية.
> 
> تحيـــــــــــاتي،،،،،،،،،،* 
> 
> *نيجي بقة إلى "أوسيمي أصيل" وأحب أساله طبعا فيه صفات حلوة كتير ممكن الإنسان يتحلى بيها، من وجهة نظرك إيه هي الصفة الحلوة اللي ممكن يتحلى بيها الانسان، الصفة دي ممكن تجمع كل الصفات الحلوة التانية، أو بمعنى آخر ممكن اللي يتمسك بالصفة الحلوة دي يقدر يوصل للصفات الحلوة التانية بالتبعية ومن غير مايروح بنفسه للصفات دي.
> وبرضه فيه صفات وحشة كتير ممكن يتحلى بيها الانسان، إيه هي الصفة الوحشة اللي ممكن يتحلى بيها الانسان واللي تؤدي في النهاية بيه انه يوصل لباقي الصفات الوحشة بالتبعية برضه.
> تحيـــــــــــــــــاتي،،،،،،،،،*


مرحبا بك taro2a1 أو طارق و شكرا لتشريفك الموضوع - و بالمناسبة دي و حتى يعلم كل من يشاركنا في هذه الساحة فإن الأستاذ طارق هو صاحب الفضل أو السبب في تعريفي بالمنتدى ...
و الإنسان يا سيدي الفاضل كما تفضلت عبارة عن كوكتيل من الصفات التي تكمل بعضها بعضا  و لحسن الحظ كلها صفات (خصال ) مكتسبة .. يعني قابلة للتعيير .. فإن طغت صفاته الحسنة على السيئة فنعم به ، و إن حدث العكس... فحدّث ولا حرج.
شخصيا أعتقد أن الصدق صفة هامة جدا تنعكس آثارها على بقية الصفات ، و في الناحية الأخرى أظن الكبر قد يكون أسوأ ما يمكن أن تجده .. و هذا رأي.

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين 
على احلى لقاء غالى على الهوا
مع ضيفنا العزيز
اللى ربنا يكون فى عونة  ::mazika2:: 





> واختنا بنت شهريار الكل طبعا عارفها  ومش محتاج اقول اى كلام لانى مش هاقدر اوفيها حقها بالكلمات ..


مش عارفه ليه يا اهلاوى مش مطمنالك
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بردو العصابة مش هتسيبك
متحاولش هههههههههههههههههههههه





> اهلا اهلا ايه المفاجاءات الجميلة 
> نشوفكم وانتم فى ورطة متورطين مع بعض
> فى انتظاركم وراجع لكم بقى
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووو


ياشماتة ابلة ظاظا فياااااااااااااا  :l: 
مردودالك فى اول زنقة بيدوووووووووووووووووو





> على أية حالة .. يشرفني الجلوس على هذا الكرسي .. (مش دا .. التاني لو سمحتِ)


اسفة والله
معكنش اتعذر ولا باع جزر
الكرسى دا بتااااااااااعى  ::p: 





> متابعاكوا
> شدوا حيلكوا


عقبال ما اتابعك انا يا ناريمان
دا انا ههرررررررررررررررررريكى اسئلة ههههههههههههه




> جميل جميل جميل
> عايزين دم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منور استاذ اوسيمى
> منورة بيروووووووو


اتنططى اووووووووووووووووى ياختى
وعاوزة دم كمان 
مااااااااااااااشى سوما
لك يوم ياعليووووووووووووة  :: 




> الله الله الله
> الجميلة والرقيقة نشوووووووووووى
> تسلم ايدك على موضوعك الجميل وافكارك المميزة
> عضوين ما شاء الله عليهم منتهى خفة الدم
> انا بفكر اسميه لقاء السحاب 
> اصلى بنت شهريار مع اوسيمى يبقى مش هتعدى على خيرررررررر 
> ونقول سترك يا رب
> عموما انا هسبكم بقى واروح اعمل تليفون لعبير اوصيها على اوسيمى اصلى بعزة اووووووووووووى 
> تسلم ايدك يا نشوى وفى انتظار بدأ القاء الجميل ده


الوووووووووووووووووووووو
الحاج عبد الموجود موجود
والنبى تقولة التوصية ووووووووووووصلت 
اوسيمى فى عينيااااااااااااااا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينى ياغالية

----------


## بنت شهريار

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ




عدنااااااااااااااااااااا
مــــــــــــع

*سـؤالـــنـــــا الــثـــانـــــــــى*


مع صباح مشرق
ادعو الله ان يزينة بيوم موفق وسعيد 




عالم الانترنت
عالم بلا حدود
يأخذنا معه من هنا الى هناك
ونحن له طواعية

مارايك بصداقات الانترنت ..؟؟ لأى مدى ؟؟

ماذا تعلمت من تجولك خلال المنتديات ؟؟

سؤال خفيييييييييييييف وانت بتاكل اللب



اتمنى لك حوار مريح 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أعود إليكم  مع:
> السؤال الثاني
> بين الأمس و اليوم 
> (فلاش باااااااك)
> 
> بنت شهريار بالأمس : يا رب تضحكوا  ديسمبر 2004 
> بنت شهريار اليوم : هتضحكوا يعني هتضحكوا.. 
> و ابتسامة تشرق في موضوعاتك .. و تعليقاتك 
> حتى الجدّية منها
> ...




BACK


يااااااااااا اسئلتك يا اوسيييييييم
ان ان ان تشششششششش
دا كدا هنروح لمعاميق معاميقى علشان اجاوب


لا فرق بين عبير الأمس وعبير اليوم 
إن أساسيات الإنسانة ما اتغيرتش لكن من بره إتطورت

اساسيات الحياة والتربية
صريحة ،، مرحة ،،
 مش من هواة النكد بس مش عارفه اروح منه فين
هههههههههههههههههههههه

التغير عن الامس فى امور بسيطة
تطور دراسى وعملى
تطور فى خبرة من الايام (( هم كام يوم يعنى مش كبيرة اوى انا ههههههههههههه ))
الحمدلله خبرة مواقف كتير 
سواء بين الاسرة او بين الاصدقاء او فى الحياة العامة
من اكثر التغيرات هو انى بقيت اعمل حساب لبكرة 
وافكر فى امبارح وانهاردة وبكرة

ان ان ان تشششششششششششش


الارسال اتقطع
ماتجيب شوية لب ؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

تسلموا يا شباب

إجابات في المعاميق

ربنا يقويكم

و مستنيين أى فرصة علشان نشغل اونكل  ::evil::

----------


## ابو زوبة

*بصراحة انتوا عالم محترمين فى كل شئ فى اختيار الاسئلة واختيار الشخصيات فانا جديد على هذا المنتدى ولكن لمسة الحب الشديد بين افراد العمل واذا كان مشرفين اوقامين على المنتدى الذى اعتبرهوا من المنتديات الاولى فى الوطن العربى ولوا خننى التعبير فى العالم والاخت القائمة على هذا الحوار ارتحال اوالاخت نشوى فائنا متابع هذة الحوار فى اثنين على الهواء من قبل مع الاخ ابومنار والكميائى العزيز والان مع هذا العضوين الكبير الموجدين حاليا بارك الله فيكم وسبت خطاكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق * 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
*وقبلوا من هذا الوردلجميع من هم قائمين على هذا المنتدى من اول فرد الى اخر فرد وشكرا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ميت ويلكم بالضيوف
> 
> عبير بنت مولانا مش هأوصيكى على محمد عبده يا بنتى دا أول خط الصعيد
> 
> يعنى دماغه ناشفة 
> 
> محمد منورنا يا شاعر
> 
> "انت جيت "شهقة" يا رمتان"


الاوصطاااظ الاوصطااااااظ 
رمضاااااااااااااان ابو صررررررررة

نوررررررررررررررررررت يابو امنية





> و ربنا إستجاب دعوتى يا محمد أنت تتزنق و أفرح فيك
> ياللا إستلقا وعدك


حبايبك كتير اوى يامحمد 
 




> بيرو واستاذ محمد يبقى دمااااااااااااااااااااااااار


افتكااااااااااااااااااسة عصابة حمادو وتوتوووووووووو
انتى معايا ولا معاهم يابنت 





> عبير شرفي العصابه ونوريها عايزة الناس تعرف مين هي عصابة حمادة وتوتو


حاضررررررررررررررر
ثوانى اخطف اوسيمى ونجيب امنية هانم من المنصورة
ونبعت بالمرة نجيب طارق من السعودية وسوما من بيتهم
وهقولك على الباقى بينى وبينك بقى 
علشان محدش يعرف نشاط العوصاااااااااااابة  
نورتينى ياغالية




> الأخت الرقيقة بنت شهريار  الأخ الفاضل أوسيمي عقيل 
> منورين اللقاء ومنتظرين نعرف عنكم الكثير من خلال اللقاء الممتع
> وكل الشكر لارتحال


هلااااااااااااااااا قلب مصر
اسعدنى مرورك الغالى حبيبتى
نورتينا  :f2: 





> الأستاذ أوسيمي أصيل و أختي الكبيرة الغالية جداً بنت شهريار .. 
> مستنية كلامكم بفارغ الصبر .. و مبسوطة اوي انكم الضيفين الاسبوع ده..


ريماااااااااا الجميلة
نورتينا حبيبتى
واتمنى اللقاء يعجبكم فعلا 
تحياتى حبيبتى  :f2: 





> متبعة معاكم واهلا بعير منورة اللقاء واستاذ اوسيمى طبعا فرصة سعيدة انى اتعرف عليه اكتر


كل شىىىىىىىىىء اكشفن وبااااااااااااااااااااااان ياميرا
ان ان ان تشششششششششششش
نورتينااااااااا حبيبتى ميرا
 :f2: 




> أيوه يا أستاذ أوسيمى أنا فى الموضوع ده بالذات أحب أكون من دول عدم الانحياز
> المتابعه شيقه وبلاش نخش نهدى النفوس...... كفايه عليك مشرفتنا زعيمه العصابه ههههههههههه


هددددددددددى ياناريماااااااااان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمر  :f2: 




> بالتوفيق للعضوين المميزين


اخى العزيز ناصر
شكراً لمرورك العاطر
تحياتى  :f2: 

تابعوناااااااااااااااا

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *بصراحة انتوا عالم محترمين فى كل شئ فى اختيار الاسئلة واختيار الشخصيات فانا جديد على هذا المنتدى ولكن لمسة الحب الشديد بين افراد العمل واذا كان مشرفين اوقامين على المنتدى الذى اعتبرهوا من المنتديات الاولى فى الوطن العربى ولوا خننى التعبير فى العالم والاخت القائمة على هذا الحوار ارتحال اوالاخت نشوى فائنا متابع هذة الحوار فى اثنين على الهواء من قبل مع الاخ ابومنار والكميائى العزيز والان مع هذا العضوين الكبير الموجدين حاليا بارك الله فيكم وسبت خطاكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق * 
> 
> 
> *وقبلوا من هذا الوردلجميع من هم قائمين على هذا المنتدى من اول فرد الى اخر فرد وشكرا*


شكرا لمرورك الرائق يا أبا زوبه.. سعيد (مش أنا ...  أنا  محمد) بوجودك معانا ..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عدنااااااااااااااااااااا
> مــــــــــــع
> 
> *سـؤالـــنـــــا الــثـــانـــــــــى*
> ...



أهلا بكِ من جديد  أختي الكريمة بنت شهريار
و بداية أود أن أنوّه عن إعجابي بموضوعية أسئلتك
و براعة إجاباتك 
و هذا يدل على انه فعلا 
الله يكون ف عوني
" تاخدي شوية لب ؟"
 :: 

إجابة السؤال الثاني
 :: 
أختلف معك في البداية 
و هو اختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية 
فعالم الانترنت الفسيح  عالم بلا حدود كما تفضلت في مقدمتك 
و لكنه لا يأخذنا معه من هنا الى هناك ... ونحن له طواعية
بل نحن نطوّعه كيفما شئنا  و ننهل منه ما نشاء كلّ حسب ما يوافق هواه .. فهو جامعة لمن رام العلم ، و ملهىً لمن رغب في التلهي .
 :: 
و صداقات الانترنت  شأنها شأن الصداقات في حياة الواقع إن توفرت فيها مقومات قيام الصداقة الحقيقية على أسسها  المعروفة  و و منها  الصدق - الاخلاص-- غياب المصلحة الشخصية - و غيرها الكثير ، و لكن إن بنيت على غير ذلك فإنها تصبح هراءً مقنّعا .. و مداها  بالتبعية لا يتجاوز مدى صداقة حياة الواقع  إن لم يقل عنه لغياب عناصر التلاقي و  الشعور بالآخر ( عدا شعور افتراضي قد يصدف و يوافق الواقع )..
و بمناسبة الحديث عن الصداقة أهديك هذه المقطوعة لشاعر مجهول:

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عدوّك من صديقك مستفيدٌ فلا تسكتثرنّ من الصحابْ
فإنّ الدّاء أكثرَ ما نراهُ يكونُ من الطّعام أو الشرابْ
فدعْ عنكَ الكثيرَ تُعافَ و كم قليلٍ مستطابْ
و ما اللجّ المِلاحُ بمروياتٍ و يلقَى الرّيّ في النطف العِذابْ[/poem]
 
" اللب خلص و انا في الشق الأول من السؤال .. هاتي شوية بشلن  :1:  "
 :: 
و أما  تجربتي الشخصية في عالم المنتديات ..
لستُ بصدد تعداد منتديات غشيتها  و هي ليست بالكثيرة 
و لكن ما تعلمته  حقا  هو أن أميّز الغث من الثمين 
و قد أنخدع بالغث ثم لا ألبث أن أكتشفه فأتركه 
و التزم  ما يوافق  فكري و روحي  بل و يضيف إليّ فتحصل الفائدة .
و قد يكون صعبا أن نجد منتدى يوافق ما سبق و ينمّي روح الفريق المتعاون  و فكرة الأسرة الكبيرة ..
و لكنه ليس بالأمر بالمستحيل . 
 :Ward703: 
أعود لأشكرك مرة أخرى على سؤال بارع ينبئ بمحاورة ذات باع طويل في الفضاء الافتراضي.

تحياتي و أمنياتي لك بوقت طيب في انتظار السؤال التالي

----------


## بنت شهريار

*عدنااااااااااااااااااااااا*
 

اخى العزيز اوسيمى
حقيقى اللقاء معك اكثر من ممتع ومميز
سعدت جداااا بردودك
سواء كأسلوب او رأى او وصف وتعبير
حقيقى لقاء رائع
 قدرنا من خلالة نتعرف على شخصية ممتازة ورائعه 

بس بعد اذنك تبقى تخفف فى اللب 
مش كل ماتركز فى السؤال بتاعى تاكل نص اللب اللى انا جيباه
ابقى اشترى من جمب بيتكم بقى
ومتنساش تبعتلى شوية مع سؤالك القادم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*الســــــؤال الثـــالـــت* 



Awseemi
الانسان .. الصديق  .. الزوج .. الاب 

 خلال حياتك وانتقالك من مرحلة لأخرى
ماهى الحكم اللى تعلمتها من الحياة ،، ودفعت ثمنها !!؟؟


 
Awseemi الشــاعــر

ماهى نصائحك للشعراء المبتدئين للوصول الى النجاح والتميز !!؟؟


اتفضل بقى شوية لب
علشان تعرف تفكر وتبدعنااااااااااااا

متابعة معك بشددددددددددددددددة

----------


## ابن البلد

:2:  انا جاي أسلم بس  ::$:  لا تقلقوا يعني 
 :3:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *عدنااااااااااااااااااااااا*
>  
> 
> اخى العزيز اوسيمى
> حقيقى اللقاء معك اكثر من ممتع ومميز
> سعدت جداااا بردودك
> سواء كأسلوب او رأى او وصف وتعبير
> حقيقى لقاء رائع
>  قدرنا من خلالة نتعرف على شخصية ممتازة ورائعه 
> ...



اهلا و سهلا بك  و بأسئلتك مرة أخرى أختي الكريمة
 - خللي بالك من الكريمة دي-
و أولى بوادر الكرم  مفيش لب ...ممكن شوية ترمس طيب! 
طيب أي حاجة من ايراد الدفتر .. ولا أقول لك .. مش عايز .. و مش موقّع هه

في الحقيقة يا بنت شهريار - أوسيمي  مستمتع جدا باللقاء 
بل و طرِب أيضا 
و حتى لا يفوتنا  الوقت الذي هو كالسيف - مفيش حد فاكر شكله - أعود إلى:

إجابة السؤال الثالث 

الانسان .. 
إنسان بسيط غير معقد بل و يكره التعقيدات ،يفعل ما في وسعه و لا يدخر جهدا
 في سبيل  تحقيق ما يصبو إليه و لكنه يترك البقية على خالقه ورازقه ، يستقبل 
يومه بابتسامة و يتوسطه بضحكة و ينهيه بابتسامة يفكر في الغد و يضع خططا 
و لكنه يذيلها ب " إن شاء الله" و ينام قرير العين واثقا  انه لا يحمل في قلبه 
الصغير ضغينة لأحد ، هادئ الطباع  سريع الاعتذار ان ثبت انه أخطأ و لكنه في
 المقابل عنيد لأقصى درجة ان تيقن بصحة رأيه ، سهل و سلس و لكنه لا يقاد في
 خطأ ان اعتقد بخطئه.

الصديق ..
و إذ نتحدث عن الصداقة نتحدث عن الصداقة الحقة، و أوسيمي ليس له أصدقاء
 كثر و ان كان له بضع مئات من المعارف و الأصحاب و الزملاء، و لكن صداقته 
تنحصر في خمس أقسموا فيما بينهم على الوفاء (بدون قسم فعلي ) و لكن
  بأداء غريزي لمفاهيم و متطلبات الصداقة الحقيقية ، مخلص و الاخلاص لا يقيم
 بالدرجات ، يعي واجبات الصداقة و قد يتنازل عن بعض حقوقه فيها في سبيل 
الحفاظ على علاقة تربطه بصديقه.

الزوج ..
و أوسيمي الزوج لا يختلف عن أي زوج يقدّر شريكة حياته و تربط بينهما أواصر 
المحبة و التفاهم و الاحترام المتبادل .

الأب..
أما  أوسيمي الأب فهو يحاول جهده ان ينشئ جيلا من ابنائه قادرا  على تحمل 
المسئولية يربيهم على الصراحة على الصدق على الحب و العطاء ، يوجههم  برفق
  ثم بلين  ثم بحزم . ولداه  أمل مستقبله و بنتاه نور عينيه و جميعهم في قلب قلبه 
( بالمناسبة اوسيمي أب لولدين و بنتين ).

حكم دفعت ثمنها 
الحكم ليس لها ثمن يا أختى العزيزة ، و لكن خبرة الحياة غالية يدفع ثمنها من العمر 
و أشياء أخرى ، تعلمت ألا أتغير إلا للأفضل ...و لا أتنازل في حق غير حقي،  أن أحترم
 الكبير و الصغير و أعامل الناس  بحسب عقولهم ، و أعاملهم بما أحب أن يعاملوني به
 .. قد لا أسيء الظن و هذه حقيقة و لكن لا أهب الثقة المطلقة .. 
تعلمت أن الحياة أحلى  مع الابتسامة و ان التكشيرة لا تغير شيئا، تعلمت أيضا أن أكون عند 
حسن ظن من أحسن الظن بي ... 
و فوق كل ذلك .. نحن لا نملك من أمرنا شيئا فإن الأمر كله بيد الله يدبره كيفما يشاء 

الشاعر ..
أوسيمي أولا ليس بشاعر كما قد يتصوره البعض .. و إن كان فهو لا يعدو كونه مبتدئا ..
 و القصيدة عنده ثورة مشاعر يصبها في قالب الشعر .. لكنه لا يقرر كتابة قصيدة....
و لكن  ان طلبت النصيحة لمبتدئي الشعر و راغبيه  فليتقنوا اللغة العربية أولا .. ثم ليطّلعوا
 على الشعر و يتذوقوه ثم ليحاولوا .. و ربنا معاهم .
 :129: 
كان هذا  سؤالا  يحتاج إلى جوال من اللب السوبر مش كيس بشلن و منعتيه كمان هههههه

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مرحبا  بك مرة أخرى أختي العزيزة بنت شهريار 

و بما انه  مفيش لب .. يبقى  كمان مفيش مقدمات ههههه.

السؤال الثالث 

حكمة  تضعها بنت شهريار نصب عينيهاو تتبعها في الحياة!

لكل  منا حلم في الحياة  أو لنقل طموح
فما هو حلم  بنت شهريار؟

مم تخاف بنت شهريار 
( مطلوب إجابة  غير الضلمة هههه)

كيف تقيّم بنت شهريار علاقتها ب:
أصدقائها
زملائها
المنتدى- أعضاء المنتدى

أين تقع هذه الكلمات في قاموس بنت شهريار
الشهرة
التسامح
الموضة 
اللب (المصادر من اللقاء السابق)

ماذا  تفعل  بنت شهريار بمجرد أن تستيقظ في الصباح
---
تحيتي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين 

الحوار ممتع وجميل  

بس كنت عاوز اعرف 


امته هتفتحوا  الأسألة للجمهوووووووووووور

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> انا جاي أسلم بس  لا تقلقوا يعني


أهلا أهلا بالحكومة .. سعادتك  جاي تسلم  و لا تطمئن على ممثلة الحكومة .. لاء .. قايمة بالواجب .. و زيااااااااااااده
يا خوفي يا بدران 




> امته هتفتحوا  الأسألة للجمهوووووووووووور


بصراحة يا  ناصر .. لو عايز تسأل بنت شهريار أي سؤال .. اتفضل .. أما لو عايز تسألني أنا ... ف .. اتفضل  برضه نو بروريم ... دو يو سبيك انجلش؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لبنت شهريار اللى بجد محستش بأى جديد لما قرأت ردها على السؤل الاول هى فعلت كده انسانه جميلة و لذيذة و طيبة و شقيه كل حاجه مع بعض و معرفتى بيها عن قرب كان من اجمل ما صادفت.


ياكسوووووووووفى ياكسووووووووفى 
مش انا مش انا مش انا 
ربنا يخليكى يا نوجا 
بجد سعيدة جدااا بمعرفتك وبصداقتك الغالية
عقبال ما اشوووووفك هنا وبتاكلى لب 
 :f2: 





> عبير ما شاء الله اجابتك راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة بجد
> 
> عجبتنى جدا اجابتك ربنا يكرمك يارب وينولك اللى فى بالك يارب


ياررررررررررررررررررررررررب يا مرمر 
جمعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء 
 :f2: 





> ماما بيرو ,, بكيت وأنا بأقرأ ردك يابنتي .. بأعشق البنت دي في الله عن جد عمري ماتخيلت اني اتعلق بحدا في مونتى بالشكل ده ..طالما بأتكلم عن عبير ,للأسف ماحألاقي اي وصف اكون راضية به لانها بجد تعني لي حاجة فوق الوصف ..ربنا يخليكِ ليا ياأمي ويارب اشوفك في لقاء بس يكون ع الهوا فعلا ....


بنت بنت بنت بنت بنتى  :Poster Sss: 
ربنا يخليكى يازوزو ويديم كل خير بينا 
تحياتى ومودتى 
 :f2: 




> ايه يا عبير الكلام الجامد ده بس على فكرة انا كنت بشوف الكلام وكانى شايفه من زمان طبعا بحكم الصداقة القديمة
> عبير ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويسعدك ويخليكى لينا .......... ودايما مخلصة اللب
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووو


نموووووووت نموووووووووووت ويحيا اللب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يابيدو 
ودايما معانا 
 :f2: 




> عبير
> طبعا انتى عارفة انى مش فاضية ادخل ارد فى مونتى اليومين دول بس مقدرتش اشوف الرد واسكت بجد ياعبير انا مش عارفة اعلق اقول اية غير انك بجد اخت غالية وانسانة رائعة ومهما اقول مش هوافيكى حقك عشان اللى جرب عبير وهى بتقف معاة وقت الشدة ووقت الفرح وهى مش بتتاخر عن اى مساعدة مش هيعرف يقول اى كلام يوافيها حقها
> عبير من غير ما اتكلم انتى عارفة انتى بالنسبة ليا اية 
> ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك حبيبتى


ام روحييييييييييييييييييييين
صديقتى العزيزة الشقية اللى مدوخانا ومدوخة الدنيا معاهااااااااااااا
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك حبيبتى
ويديم علينا الصداقة وتواجدك الغالى معنا
حتى لو انتى فى اااااااااااااااااااااخر خط الصعيد
 :f2: 





> كان الله في عوني يا بنت شهريار ان كان هذا دأبك في الجواب - جواب شاف يغطي جميع نواحي السؤال بل و يفيض.
> أبعد الله عند الحزن و حقق لك حلمك و أسعدك بقدر هذا الصفاء الذي ينبعث من اجابتك .. و الا اقول لك .. بدون قدر ... بارك الله فيك و اجزل لك العطاء


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين  :: 




> عبير فظيعه فظيعه فظيعه
> وبجد تستاهلى كل خيررر
> ربنا يخليكى لينا يارب وينولك اللى فى بالك


فزيعة فزيعة فزيعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ركزى اووووووووووى على اللى فى بالى والنبى يا اوختى
جمعاااااءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
 :f2: 


تابعوناااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير "عليكما" بنت شهريار واوسيمي أصيل، من غير مابدخل بقة في تفاصيل ومن غير ما اشكر "ارتحال" على لقاء العمالقة ده بلاش عمالقة دي يمكن تفتكروا اني قصدي لقاء "الطوال" لا ممكن نجيب تسمية احلى وهي لقاء "الجبابرة"


 ::mm::   ::mm::   ::mm:: 
والله ما جبار الا مقدمتك الجبارة دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين بلاش موضوع الطوال داااااااااااااا
احنا مش لوحدنا هنا وهناك الطووووووويل والقصيررررررر والاوزعه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل واحد ادرى بنفسة بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه




> المهم أبدأ سؤالي للجبارة زعيمة العصابة "بنت شهريار":


جبارة ميييييييييييييييييييين
دا انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان





> يا بنت شهريار كل انسان فينا له طموحاته الطموحات دي ممكن تكون شخصية مقتصرة على شخصية الانسان وماتتعدهاش على سبيل المثال لا الحصر "شراء أراضي أو إمتلاك حساب في البنك به مبلغ محترم من المال" أو ممكن تكون طموحات عامة يعني مثلا: ان تكوني في منصب مسئول أو حتى منصب وزاري حتى تستطيعي خدمة الشعب في مصرنا المحروسة وحل أزمة العيش وغيرها من المشاكل التي تواجه شعبنا المطحون، سؤالي هنا: طموحاتك شخصية أم عامة، وياريت تكون إجابتك واقعية مش مثالية.




وهل يمكن الفصل بين هذا وذاك... إلا في حالات استثنائية جدا !!

أليس لكل منا طموحات شخصية محددة تمليها شخصيته وظروفه
 وفي نفس الوقت له آمال تتسم بالعمومية والشمول !!

بعد الثانوية العامة كان طموحى كلية تجارة
مجموعى كان يجيب كلية تربية واعلام وماما تقولى تجارة لاااااااااااااااا
وانا اقولها ابداااااااااااااااااا
دى اخر روقان ياحاجه 
وكلها حسابات وانا بحب الحسابات جداااااا
وخلصت الاربع سنين فورررررررررررررررررريرة

لــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــن
احياناً حياة الشخص وظروفه بتفرض عليه طموحاتة وطريقة
مريت بسنين كتيرة نتيجة مرض والدى .. ومازالت
ودا وجة تركيزى خلال السنين دى على حاجه معينة
ازاى اكون اد المسئولية
بعد الرفاهية والدلع وانى عمرى ماشلت للدنيا هم
فجأة لقيت انى فى ووووووووووووووش المدفع
بما انى الكبيرة فى اخواتى

وحول اكبر طموح فى حياتى 
انى اخلق الأمــــــــــــــــــــــان
امان فى كل شىء
وبمختلف المقاييس والادوار

صعب اوى انك تلاقى امانك فى الدنيا بيضيع او بيضعف

لذا اكبر طموحاتى الشخصية 
الامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان



اما على المستوى العام 
فى ظل الظروف والمشاكل اللى بنعيشها
طموحاتى كطموحات اغلب شباب مصر
سواء على المستوى الاجتماعى او الاقتصادى
وخاصة التدهور والمعاناة اللى بقينا فيها 
وبنعانى منها كل يوم اكثر من اللى قبله

بالرغم من انى ماليش دور فعال فى تنفيذ هذه الآمال للأسف
بس دائما بكن حريصة على المتابعة والاطلاع على تطورات عالمنا

ويمكن محاولاتى البسيطة لنشر الألفة والود والترابط مابينا فى منتدانا الغالى
تعبير بسيط عن طموحى فى مجتمع أفضل وأرقى وأكثر آمان



طارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررق
انت وصاحبك متقفين عليا ولا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه


اخى العزيز طارق
اسعدنى مرورك ومشاركتك معنا بشدة
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه يا شباب الكلام الجميل ده حوار هادء وممتع وطالع من القلب وداخل للقلب  ::h:: 
الاخت الحبيبة الغالية بنت شهريار بجد كلامك جميل وعبر عن شخصيتك الحقيقة فعلا.. بل هى اجمل من كدا كمان 
عبير اخت غاليا عليا فعلا وقفت جمبى فى مواقف كتير ويمكن مر علينا موقفين لو ماكنتش الصداقة اللى بينا حقيقة يمكن اللى بينا كان انتهى بكل سهولة لكن لانى فعلا اللى فى القلب فى القلب المواقف كانت بتعدى بكل بساطة واللى كان بيحصل انى بعد مرور الموقف فورا كل واحد بتلاقى تليفون من التانية تطمن عليها
 عبير انسانة جدعه وبنت بلد وعقلها كبير وبتعرف توزن الامور كويس وعندها وفاء وولاء لاصحابها
اتمنى من ربنا يبارك لها ويكرمها ويعوضها خير عن ازمات كتير مرت بيها 
وقريب اوى يا عبير ربنا هيفرحك فرحة كبيرة من قلبك علشان انتى بنت حلال وتستهالى كل خير

الاخ الفاضل ابو دم خفيف / اوسيمى  :f: 
اوسيمى يمكن ماكنتش اعرف عنك كتير لكن بجد سعيدة بكلامك والشخصية  كدا وضحت
ربنا يوفقك ويرجعك لاولادك بالسلامة ويباركلك فيهم وتشوفهم زى ما بتتمنى 

متابعة الحوار للنهاية بل مستمتعه بيه كمان
والشكر الاخير لنشوى حببتى تسلم لنا مواضيعها الجميلة

----------


## بنت شهريار

[frame="7 80"]
 





> مرحبا بك مرة أخرى أختي العزيزة بنت شهريار 
> 
> و بما انه مفيش لب .. يبقى كمان مفيش مقدمات ههههه.


ااااااااااااااااااااااايه
مفيش لببببببببببببببببببب
معانا صاحب اللبببببببببببببببب كله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه







> السؤال الثالث


ان ان ان تشششششششششششش





> حكمة تضعها بنت شهريار نصب عينيهاو تتبعها في الحياة!


دايـــــــــــن تـــــــــــــــدان

اكثر حكمة مؤمنة بيها جدااااااااااا
وقبل مابقول كلمة او بتصرف تصرف 
دايما افكر فيها كويس جداااااااااا
يارب دايما يحفظنا جميعا من أى سوء





> لكل منا حلم في الحياة أو لنقل طموح
> فما هو حلم بنت شهريار؟


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة
دا نظام انا وطروقه على بنت شهرياررررررررر
مكرررررررر يافندم
وتم الاجابة عليه 
انظر فوووووووووووق







> مم تخاف بنت شهريار 
> ( مطلوب إجابة غير الضلمة هههه)


من الضلممممممممممممممممة
اكدب يعننننننننننننننننننننننننى

اكتر مرة حسيت فيها بخوف حقيقى يوم مرض والدى
للأسف الموقف دا بيأثر عليا بشددددددددددددة
بخاف من ربنا
بخاف من بكرة
بخاف افقد حد قريب منى
بخاف من زعل امى
بخاف من قلب ظالم يظلمنى
بخاف من النوعية الخبيثة من البشر جدااااااااا
بخاف من الغموض
وخايفة من السؤال الجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


انتظروووووووووووونى

[/frame]

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا متابعة وبصراحة معنديش تعليق اقوله اكتر من اني اتعرفت بجد على ناس لطاف جدا في المنتدى وواضح ان ليهم شعبية كبيرة ماشاء الله 
حوار لطيف اوي ياجماعة شكرا عليه اسعدتوني كل مرة بادخل اقراه 
وللعزيزة ارتحال كل التحية على ذوقها في اختيار الضيوف

----------


## taro2a1

*وعودة مرة ثانية مع زعيمة العصابة الجبارة "بنت شهريار" سؤالي هو:

الأيام كما أنها "دول" إلا أننا يمكن تقسيمها وتصنيفها إلى ألوان فعلى سبيل المثال دائما مانقول "يانهار أبيض أو يانهار إسود أو يانهار أزرق ....... إلخ".
 بنت شهريار: ماهي الأيام التي يمكنك تصنيقها بأنها "بيضاء" وماهي الأيام التي تصنفيها بأنها "سوداء" ولماذا؟؟.


وعودة مرة ثانية مع الشاعر "أوسيمي أصيل" سؤالي هو:

مصر من ضمن الدول القلائل  -إن لم تكن الوحيدة- على مستوى العالم، التي تزيد فيها الاسعار ولا تنخفض، من هو في اعتقادك السبب في زيادة هذه الأسعار، وماهو إقتراحك لحل هذه المشكلة وماهي المدة الزمنية التي تعتقد ان هذه الاقتراحات يمكن ان تؤتي اكلها وثمارها؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

Awseemi

Awseemi

Awseemi


تــــــــــــأكــــــــــــــــــل لـــــــــــب


روح اشـــــــــــــــتـــرى

 

*الســـــــــــؤال الرابـــــــــــــــع*




فى حياتنا كلمات ومعانى
تكون معنا اينما ذهبنا
هى رفيقنا عقلا وقلباً



صف لى كل كلمة من الكلمات الآتية فى حياة اوسيمى
فى سطر واحد



الــحـــب

الامــــان

اولادك

زوجــتــك

الكيـــمـــيا

الـغـــربـــة

الحــــزن

الالم

والديك

صديق عمرك

ابناء مصر

الصدق

الدموع

البحر

الدنيا




شيفاك قاعد فاضى 
اتسلى شوية فى دول على ما اخلص اجابة سؤاااااااااااااااالك

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا متابعة وبصراحة معنديش تعليق اقوله اكتر من اني اتعرفت بجد على ناس لطاف جدا في المنتدى وواضح ان ليهم شعبية كبيرة ماشاء الله 
> حوار لطيف اوي ياجماعة شكرا عليه اسعدتوني كل مرة بادخل اقراه 
> وللعزيزة ارتحال كل التحية على ذوقها في اختيار الضيوف


شرف كبير أن تطل علينا نجمة فبراير الأستاذة osha ، مرحبا بحضرتك و نتمنى أن نفي بربع ما جاء في تعليقك اللطيف.




> *
> 
> وعودة مرة ثانية مع الشاعر "أوسيمي أصيل" سؤالي هو:
> 
> مصر من ضمن الدول القلائل  -إن لم تكن الوحيدة- على مستوى العالم، التي تزيد فيها الاسعار ولا تنخفض، من هو في اعتقادك السبب في زيادة هذه الأسعار، وماهو إقتراحك لحل هذه المشكلة وماهي المدة الزمنية التي تعتقد ان هذه الاقتراحات يمكن ان تؤتي اكلها وثمارها؟*


أخي الكريم 
بما أنك عرّفتني بلقب الشاعر .. أعتقد أني لا أفهم سؤالك .. 

قديما قال أحمد فؤاد نجم 
" حتقول لي الفقرا و مشاكلهم ..
دي مسائل عايزة التفانين
و أنا رأيي نحلها ربّاني
و نموّت كل الجعانين "
و استدراكا .. أنا لست مع  أحمد فؤاد نجم في هذا الحل 
سؤالك يحتاج إلى خبير اقتصادي  ... زي حضرتك كدا .. مش حضرتك  مهندس اقتصادي برضه يا فندم .

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسلموا يا شباب
> 
> إجابات في المعاميق
> 
> ربنا يقويكم
> 
> و مستنيين أى فرصة علشان نشغل اونكل


مابلااااااااااااااااااااش اونــــكـــــــل  ::uff:: 
العملية مش نااااااااااااقصة يابو امنية ::mm:: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

شكراً لمرورك العاطر اخى العزيز
تحياتى وتقديرى






> انا جاي أسلم بس  لا تقلقوا يعني


جناب المديررررررررررررررر
ياولكم ياولكم
نوررررررررررررررت يافندم





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين 
> 
> الحوار ممتع وجميل  
> 
> بس كنت عاوز اعرف 
> 
> 
> امته هتفتحوا  الأسألة للجمهوووووووووووور


اهلااااااااااااااااا استاذ ناصر
نورت يافندم 
اوسيمى على استعداد تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام لأسئلة الجمهور
اسأله براحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
وياسلام لو يبقوا دوبل
هقبضك الشهر فى الدفتر دووووووووبل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسعدنا مرورك العاطر اخى العزيز
تحياتى

----------


## أم أحمد

*حوار اكثر من رائع* 
*بين شخصية جديرة بالاحترام القدير اوسيمي*
*وبين العسولة الغالية  حبيبة قلي بنت شهريار*
*يتيح لنا فرصة التعرف عن قرب*
*عن جوانب خفية في الضيفين*
*اتمني لكم حوار تسوده اواصر المودة والاحترام الدائم* 
*وروح الدعابة الجميلة*
*و اسجل مروري واعجابي بروعة الحوار*
*والشكر للغالية ارتحال علي اختيارتها الرائعة*
*للجميع خالص احترامي وتقديري*
**

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الأخت الفاضلة أم أحمد
مرورك الأنيق يشرفني، أشكر لك هذه اللفتة ان وفتها  كلمات الشكر حقها ...
 بل انا من سعد بالتواجد هنا .. في هذا البيت العامر .. و على هذا  الكرسي الوثير ..
تقبلي خالص الشكر و فائق التقدير

 شكرا  مرة أخرى للأخت ارتحال .. (ممكن يا فندم ابقى آخد الكرسي معايا !!)

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم 

تابعت هذا اللقاء الجميل منذ بدايته ولكن ظروف النت 

منعتني من المشاركة 

وكم استمتعت بالحوار الرائع بين شخصيتين

تجمعهما خفة الظل ودماثة الاخلاق 

استاذ اوسيمي ,الاخت والزميلة الغالية عبير 

احببت ان اسجل اعجابي بالتعرف اكثر الى شخصيتكما 

واتمنى للغالية عبير ان يبدّل خوفها امانا وتحمل لها الايام

كل السعادة 

وللاستاذ اوسيمي خالص الامنيات بالتوفيق في حياته

ودوام الروح المرحة والسلامة 

ولا انسى الغالية ارتحال التي متّعتنا

 وتمتّعنا باجمل اللقاءات  

شكرا ارتحال على الموضوع الرائع 

وللجميع ارقّ الامنيات

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> Awseemi
> 
> Awseemi
> 
> Awseemi
> 
> 
> تــــــــــــأكــــــــــــــــــل لـــــــــــب
> 
> ...



أهلا بك  من جديد أختي العزيزة بنت شهريار
و شكرا لهذا الكرم الحاتمي 
بس انا  الدكتور منعني من اللب ... و الترمس 
ووصاني أأزأز في أسئلتك ههههه
 :Aa: 
إجابة السؤال الرابع

الــحـــب
أكلان في القلب لا يمكن هرشه 

الامــــان
مطلب عزيز في وسط ظاهرة تفشي الأنا


اولادك
زهور الحاضر و أمل المستقبل

زوجــتــك
نسمة باردة في ليلة صيف 

الكيـــمـــيا
سحر العلم ... و علم السحر

الـغـــربـــة
قدَر لا يمكن الحؤول دونه ، و محرّك فعال للعواطف

الحــــزن
الحزن  نوعان .. سلبي و ايجابي .. الايجابي يدفعك للأمام  و السلبي يربطك في مكانك

الالم
بهار لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه لنشعر بلذة الحياة  (و لا بد دون الشهد من إبر النحل "المتنبي" )

والديك
أمي : ست الحبايب ، و أبي : مثلي الأعلى و كلاهما عنوان الصفاء و الوفاء .. أتمنى أن أفيهما جزءا من حقهما و ألا أكون إلا بارا بهما

صديق عمرك
يختفي طول الوقت .. و يظهر فقط عندما أكون في حاجة إليه 

ابناء مصر
يا منتدىً أحببته = و قلت حين زرته
بأنّ عمري سابقا=في النت قد أضعته

الصدق
إذا فقدنا الصدق .. فماذا يتبقى لنا من جميع ما سبق؟

الدموع
دموع المرأة قد تكون" سلاحا" ، دموع الرجل " كارثة" ، دموعي قد  تسيل أمام  مشهد تليفزيوني مؤثر (يادي الفضيحة)

البحر
نشأت على شاطئه و عرفت عنه أنه لا يصفو لأحد و لكنه يبقى أبدا ملهما و محركا لجميع  المشاعر

الدنيا
كلّ يراها بعينه ... أراها جميلة  بكل متناقضاتها 

 :Car: 
ايه  دا ... مفيش تاني؟؟؟؟ ... 
يبدو اني سأعصي نصيحة الطبيب و أعود إلى كيس اللب مرة أخرى

------
تحياتي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> تابعت هذا اللقاء الجميل منذ بدايته ولكن ظروف النت 
> 
> منعتني من المشاركة 
> 
> وكم استمتعت بالحوار الرائع بين شخصيتين
> 
> تجمعهما خفة الظل ودماثة الاخلاق 
> ...


الأستاذة الفاضلة  نور 
لكم يشرفني مرورك الرائع ، و تُعييني كلمات  الشكر في ايجاد ما يوافق كلماتك  الرائعة .. 
أشكرك  ملء الجنان .. و لك  كل التقدير و العرفان

------
تحياتي

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل مرة ادخل كي أضيف رد اقرأ ردودكم الجميلة و ينتهي اني لا اعرف بماذا ارد  :: 
بجد لقاء ممتع و ردود متوازنة ...
كل الشكر لضيفي اللقاء بنت شهريار  و Awseemi A9eel 
و شكرا لارتحال لإتاحة الفرصة لنا للتعرف عليكم اكثر
دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بنت شهريار

عدناااااااااااااااااااا






> كيف تقيّم بنت شهريار علاقتها ب:
> أصدقائها
> زملائها
> المنتدى- أعضاء المنتدى


سؤال نميييييييييييييييييييس
اممممممممممممممممممممممممم

*اصدقائى*

اصدقائى الانتيم زى مابيقولوا
علاقة مقربة جدااااا
فيه اصدقاء معينين بحس ان انا وهم واحد
اللى عندى عندهم واللى عندهم عندى
تعامل بود واحترام وثقة وامان وحب
الحمدلله ربنا اكرمنى بأصدقاء اكثر من رائعين
سواء من خلال المنتدى او من الدراسة
الاجمالى لا يعد على اصابع اليدين والرجلين وايدين حد واقف جمبى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب خلاص محدش يحدف طوب
هم كانوا كدا فعلااااااا

لكن مشاغل الحياة واللى اتجوز واللى خلف واللى سافر
شغلتنا كتير عن بعض
لكن دائما بينا ذكرى حلوة او رسالة على الاقل بتقول انتى دايما فى بالى
ووقت مابنتجمع بنكون كئننا لم نفترق يوم واحد

اما الان فلا يعدوا على اصابع اليد الواحدة
وربنا يديم بينا كل الحب والود 
جمعتنا المواقف والايام
ويدور بيننا الود والحب والاحترام .. وزاد عليهم الاحتياج
اتمنى وادعوا الله ان يديم بيننا كل الخير
ويجعلها صداقة صالحة دائمة



*الزملاء*

فرع من فروع الصداقة
وان كان ادنى بدرجة بسيطة
الا انه نفس الاساسيات
مع تقليل فى القرب
وزيادة فى الحرص اكثر 
وتفاعل مستقبل وليس مرسل



*المنتدى*

عــشــــــقــى
عـــــالـــمــــــى 
دنـــيــــــاى الـخــــاصـــة

ملجئى من عالم لعالم
اذهب معه اينما اشاء
قضيت فيه كل الاوقات
حلوة ومرة
ضحك وضيق
مواقف حلوة ومواقف سيئة

تحملنى بكل حالاتى
فرح..حزن..ضيق..الم..

له الفضل الكبير فى الوصول الى اعز الناس واقربهم الى
اكبر فضل فى وصولى لاغلى الناس
عصابة حمادة وتوتو
بالاعضاء السرييييييييييييييييييييييييين

حقيقى مش عارفة لو مكنتش وصلت لابناء مصر مش عارفه كنت هعمل ايه
اتعلمت منه حاجات كتير اوى
ومازلت اتعلم



*اعضاء المنتدى* 

مفيش منتدى من غيرهم
ولا هيكون له طعم ولا وجود
هو اسرتى الثانية
من الام والاب الى الاخ الكبير والاخت الكبيرة
 الى الصديق والصديقة
مواقف كتير مرت عليا فى حياتى
وقوفهم جمبى كان اقوى بكتير جداااا من الناس اللى حواليا
علشان كدا مهما حصل منهم
عمرى ما استغنى عنهم ابدااااااا
حقيقى صداقات لو لفيت الدنيا مش هلاقيها







> أين تقع هذه الكلمات في قاموس بنت شهريار


[U]*الشهرة* [/U] 

دائما فيما هو جيد ومميز ويميل الى صفات بنت شهريار
تجد دائما الى الامام



[U]*التسامح* [/U]

 فى اووووووووول الصف
بس للأسف كتير بيودينى فى داهية ويبقى هو أول الصف وانا آخرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*الــمـــوضـــــة* 

 كاجوااااااااااااال اغلب الاوقات
والباقى على حسب الحالة النفسية والمناسبة
هقولك حاجه بس محدش يضحك


هاتولى الواد  اللى بيضحك دا من رجليييييييييييييييييييييية
والله منا قايلة الا لما يبطل ضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سكتوة انتم بقى الاول



*اللب (المصادر من اللقاء السابق)* 

اللب فى جيبى طبعا 
طول ماحنا عالهوا كدا لما هيجيلنا برد اللب موجوووووووووود




> ماذا  تفعل  بنت شهريار بمجرد أن تستيقظ في الصباح


حد يجاوب وهو صاحى من النوم كدا 

اممممممممممممممممممممممم
بفتح عينى اقول 
لا اله انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

بقوم الساعه 8 اجهز بسررررررررعه
وتسعة اكون على مكتبى فى الشغل
افتح جهازى بسرعه وادخل اصبح على مونتى قبل ما المدير ييجى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعدها يوم عادى جدااااا بالنسبة لأى فتاة






اوووووووووووووووووووووسيممممممممممممممممى

اسئلتك فزيعة فزيعة فزيعة
ملهاش حل بصراحه
بتروح لمعاميق معاميق معاميقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حقيقى الحوار معاك ممتع جداااااا اخى العزيز
سعيدة جدا بتواجدك معانا فى المنتدى
واسعد بالحوار معاك

 *(( مين دول !!؟؟ ))
(( ايه يامحمد العيال اللى فى كل حتة دول وراك .. تبع ابو معلقة دول ؟؟* ))

----------


## a_leader

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

لقاء جميل و ممتع

و اجابات سلسة و معبرة

شكرا لكم جميعا

شكرا أ0 اوسيم

شكرا اختنا العزيزة بنت شهريار*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كل مرة ادخل كي أضيف رد اقرأ ردودكم الجميلة و ينتهي اني لا اعرف بماذا ارد 
> بجد لقاء ممتع و ردود متوازنة ...
> كل الشكر لضيفي اللقاء بنت شهريار  و Awseemi A9eel 
> و شكرا لارتحال لإتاحة الفرصة لنا للتعرف عليكم اكثر
> دمتم بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،


الاستاذة boukybouky ...بل كل الشكر لكِ و لهذا المرور النضر.... منوّرة يا فندم ، و الشكر موصول للأخت ارتحال  و لزميلة اللقاء بنت شهريار... 




> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لقاء جميل و ممتع
> 
> و اجابات سلسة و معبرة
> 
> شكرا لكم جميعا
> 
> ...


بعض الجمال لا تكفيه الكلمات .. كمرورك الرائع a_leader .
الشكر كله لك ان كفى.

------
تحياتي

----------


## taro2a1

*عودة مرة ثالثة لسؤال الجبابرة، بنت شهريار وأوسيمي أصيل.

وكما يقال في بلاد الافرنجة ladies  first سوف ابدا بسؤالي لاختنا بنت شهريار:
كما نعلم جميعا فإن القطارات مهما بلغت سرعتها ومهما بلغ تميزها الا انها تقف في محطات، سؤالي هنا يا بنت شهريار عن المحطات التي اثرت في حياتك بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر، * 

*سؤالي الآخر إلى صديقي الاوسيمي الاصيل:
خاص بالنظرة فهناك من هم مصاب بطول النظر والاخرون مصابون بقصر النظر، وبالتطبيق العملي في أمورك الحياتية، ماهي تلك الأمور التي تتعامل معها بطول نظر وماهي الامور الاخرى التي يمكنك معاملتها بقصر نظر.
تحياتي،،،،،،،،*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لــــقــــــد أتــــــيــــــــــــــــت


ان ان ان تشششششششششششش


*الــســــــــؤال الــخــــــــــااااااااااااااااامـــــــــــــــس*

صفة من صفات اوسيمى نفسة يغيرها ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟



*الــســـــؤال الــســــاااااااااادس*

متى يحتل الحلم عند أوسيمي مساحة الواقع ؟؟
ومتى يفرض الواقع نفسه على فكر أوسيمي ؟؟




*الـــســـــؤال الــــســــــااااااااابـــــع*

سؤال يجول بخاطرى دائما
حين تتدفق الكلمات والاشعار من خاطر اوسيمى
هل يكون خاص بموقف معين 
ام ذكرى معينة
ام انه مجرد خاطر ناتج عن فكرة معينة
مع الأمثلة اذا سمحت




*السؤال الثااااااااااااااااامن* 

أعطيناك قصر الاحلام
بداخلة اربعة ادوار
كل دور غرفة واحدة

من ستأخدة معك فى قصر الاحلام
ومن سيسكن كل دور
كما هو مقسم فى حياة اوسيمى

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



الأستـــــــاذ ... محمــــد

حبيبتــــــى ... بيـــــــــرو

باشكركم على اللقــــــاء الأكثر من رائع

وكأنى اشاهد مبارزة كلاميه ممتعة للغاية



تسجيل إعجاب باللقاء الشيق

وشكر خاص جدا للجميلة ارتحال على إختيارتها المميزة

تقبلـــــــوا تحيتى ...*

----------


## أبو منار

اسجل حضوري واعجابي بالشخصيتين

شكرا اختي ارتحال . اختيار موفق

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> لــــقــــــد أتــــــيــــــــــــــــت
> 
> 
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششش
> 
> 
> *الــســــــــؤال الــخــــــــــااااااااااااااااامـــــــــــــــس*
> 
> صفة من صفات اوسيمى نفسة يغيرها ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟
> ...



(( لوجو  جاي يجري))
حضرت لأطرح بعض الأسئلة ..
فوجدت نفسي محاطا بأسئلة هذه المحاوِرة خفيفة الظل  
و انا اللي بقول عليكي غلباااااااااانة
استني بقى أما أجيب فنجان قهوة
 :Tea: 

عودة  مع الأخت العزيزة  بنت شهريار 
إجابة السؤال الخامس
صفة من الصفات نفسي أغيرها ؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟
السؤال دا طلع آوت ... هاتي غيره 
أحمد الله انه ليست لي صفة أرغب في تغييرها و ليس معنى ذلك ان صفاتي كلها حسنة ..و لكنها تعجبني ههههه
و لكن  ما قد أرغب في تغييره نوعا ما هو الهدوء الذي قد يفسّر على أنه سلبية رغم أنه محض قياس لفاعلية رد الفعل .. فأوسيمي لا ينفعل  بما  قد يندم على انفعاله .

 :: 
إجابة السؤال السادس
متى يحتل الحلم عند أوسيمي مساحة الواقع ؟؟
ومتى يفرض الواقع نفسه على فكر أوسيمي ؟؟
أوسيمي يعتمد المقولة " احلم على قدّك"
و يعيش واقعه ثانية بثانية ...فحلمه قصير الأجل قريب المنال يتماشى  مع واقعه .. و يدق على نفس أوتاره.. نعم  يفوق الواقع  و لكنه لا يشط في الخيال .. بمعنى ... أنه اذا  كان الواقع يفرض شيئا .. قد يحلم أوسيمي بشيئين ... و لكنه لا يحلم بعشرة أشياء  ثم يفاجأ بأنه لم يحقق شيئا.
 :: 
إجابة السؤال السابع
مرة أخرى و شيطانة الشعر 
( هوّ انتم خلّيتوني شاعر!!!- يا خبر مش وحش)
القصيدة زخمٌ عاطفي
و باعتبارها  شيطانة  فهي تحضر على هواها  وقد يستدعيها  موقف واقعي ، عاطفة  مؤججة ، أو بنت من بنات الأفكار .. في لحظة ألق .. أو ساعة أرق.. في ساعة سلام  او في فورة بركان .. تنظم القصيدة نفسها  و قد يساهم أوسيمي في اعادة صياغتها و ترتيبها  و لكنه لا يصنعها. 
و قد لا يتسع المجال لأمثلة و لكن إرضاء لسؤالك سوف أكتفى بمثال لتفاعل مع الواقع و هو ما كتب في تهنئة أحد الأصدقاء بزواجه:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عريس اليوم قد أرسى =على هام الدنا غارا
و تلك عروسه تسمو= على الآفاق أطوارا
فأحني هامتي طربا =و إجلالا و إكبارا
لنجمين هنا التقيا= و في صوب العلا طارا[/poem]
 :: 
إجابة السؤال الثامن 
"هاتي بس القصر و انا هتصرّف يا فندم "
سؤال بس صغير " فيه مصعد و لا كله سلالم !! "
في قصر الأحلام يعيش الصدق في الطابق الأرضي  فهو ما يبنى عليه كل شيء
و يعيش العلم و العمل و هما مترادفان في الطابق الثاني 
و الإخلاص في الطابق الثالث 
و يعيش الحب في الطابق الأخير ... " منّه للسما "
و انا  أعيش في حديقة القصر انا و العيال هههههههههه

أما إذا كنت تقصدين مَن من البشر  فهذا أمر آخر
سآخد معي أسرتي ووالدي 
وسيسكن الولدان  في الطابق الأول   
و الوالدان في الطابق  الثاني 
و سأحتل انا  و زوجتي الطابق الثالث 
و البنتان مع النجوم في الطابق الرابع
ماذا إذا زارنا بعض الضيوف!!!
أعود انا  و العيال لنسكن في حديقة القصر هههههههههه
 :: 
سعدت بأسئلتك  أختي العزيزة .. و التي ان دلّت فإنّما تدل على 
أنكِ" خلصتي اللب كلّه "

-----
تحياتي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> الأستـــــــاذ ... محمــــد
> 
> حبيبتــــــى ... بيـــــــــرو
> 
> باشكركم على اللقــــــاء الأكثر من رائع
> ...


بعض المرور يفيض ألقا على اللقاء.. أشكر لكِ حضورك المتميز أختي الفاضلة ..و أعود لأشكر منظمة اللقاء الأخت الكريمة ارتحال .... و طبعا  زميلة اللقاء الأخت بنت شهريار





> اسجل حضوري واعجابي بالشخصيتين
> 
> شكرا اختي ارتحال . اختيار موفق


أسجل هنا  مرة أخرى إعجابي بإدارتك لحوارك السابق يا أبا منار ... تقبّل  شكر العاجز الخجل لمرورك الكريم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مرحبا  بك مرة أخرى يا بنت شهريار ..
و اتمنى أن تكوني قد قضيت عطلة نهاية أسبوع رائعة 
 :f2: 
السؤال الرابع 
 من أين تستقي بنت شهريار موضوعاتها؟؟
 :: 
السؤال الخامس
ما هو الشئ الذي قد يضايقك في المنتدى او من الاعضاء؟
 :: 
السؤال السادس
ما هي الموضوعات التي قد لا ترغب بنت شهريار في المشاركة فيها .. وربما لا تطلع عليها من الأساس؟
 :: 
السؤال السابع
إذا  أعطينا بنت شهريار أحد هذه الأشياء لمن تهديها؟؟؟
وردة 
قلم 
ممحاة 
شمعة
قنبلة 
 :: 
السؤال الثامن 
إذا أعطينا بنت شهريار تذكرة سفر .. إلى أين ستذهب ؟؟ و لماذا ؟؟
 :129: 
للأسف مفيش لب .. تاخدي فيشار!!!

تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مرحبا  بك مرة أخرى يا بنت شهريار ..
> و اتمنى أن تكوني قد قضيت عطلة نهاية أسبوع رائعة 
> 
> السؤال الرابع 
>  من أين تستقي بنت شهريار موضوعاتها؟؟
> 
> السؤال الخامس
> ما هو الشئ الذي قد يضايقك في المنتدى او من الاعضاء؟
> 
> ...




*انا جيت تااااااااااانى*

معايا لب 
حد عاوز لب !!






> السؤال الرابع 
> من أين تستقي بنت شهريار موضوعاتها؟؟


الحقيقة المواضيع اما منقولة 
ودا فى حالة انها حازت اعجابى اوى

وإما لحظة مخمخة او نتيجة لحوار دار بينى وبين حد
ساعتها بتضرب الفكرة فى دماغى
وبصراحة بحب جداااااا اتناقش فى اى فكرة جديدة
 او حتى حاجه محيرانى هنا
فى ابناء مصر

احيانا كمان الموضوع ييجى نتيجة لصورة شفتها
وقتها يحضر التعليق فى دماغى بدون اى ترتيب
ويكون السبب فى الموضوع

ودا من ضمن اسرار شويبببببببس





> السؤال الخامس
> ما هو الشئ الذي قد يضايقك في المنتدى او من الاعضاء؟


اممممممممممممممممممممم
السؤال دا مش مريحنى مش عارفة ليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش هقولك اد ايه حبى للمنتدى واعضائة
كل مشكلة فيه لها حل
اى خلاف بيتحل
الا شىء واحد !!
ان حد يتكلم بأسلوب غير لائق
او تصدر اهانة من غضو لآخر
دا اكثر شىء بيحزنى فعلا ويضايقنى
لكن اى شىء تااااااااااااانى انا على قلبهم فى المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> السؤال السادس
> ما هي الموضوعات التي قد لا ترغب بنت شهريار في المشاركة فيها .. وربما لا تطلع عليها من الأساس؟


السياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة
كل ما ادخل القى نظرة اخرج عندى اكتئاااااااااااااب
واقول توووووووووووبة
بس بعد شوية اروح ابص بصة سريعه
وارجع تانى اقول توووووووووووووووووووووبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه






> السؤال السابع
> إذا  أعطينا بنت شهريار أحد هذه الأشياء لمن تهديها؟؟؟
> وردة 
> قلم 
> ممحاة 
> شمعة
> قنبلة



الوردة .. سأحتفظ بها معى الى أن يأتى من يستحقها 

القلم .. سأتركة على باب المنتدى ليكون معى دائما حين أتى اليه
ولأكون اكثر اطمئناناً انى سأظل عضوة به
ولا اكون فى يوم من الايام مجرد زائر

الممحاة .. ستكون بينى وبين صديقتى الغالية
حتى تمحى أول بأول ما يعكر صفو صداقتنا

الشمعة .. سأضعها على اول طريق المسلمين
لتنير لنا الطريق المظلم

القنبلة .. للغدر والظلم والخيانة







> السؤال الثامن 
> إذا أعطينا بنت شهريار تذكرة سفر .. إلى أين ستذهب ؟؟ و لماذا ؟؟


انت بس هات التذكررررررررررررررة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نفسى اوى اوى اوى اروح السعودية اؤدى الفريضة
بقالى مدة طويلة اوى الموضوع دا شاغل بالى 
ونفسى اسافر للحج 
ممكن مبقاش طماعة واقول عمرة
بس فعلااااااا بتمنى الحج

لماذا .. خليها بينى وبين الله




لسه معايا لب 
عاوز لب يامحمد؟؟
طب اتفضل على السؤال القاااااااااااااااااادم 




> للأسف مفيش لب .. تاخدي فيشار!!!


معندكوش درة مشوى !!!



حقيقى اوسيمى حوار معك اكثر من متع وراقى
تحياتى وتقديرى اخى العزيز

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> الأخت الرقيقة بنت شهريار     الأخ الفاضل أوسيمي عقيل 
> منورين اللقاء ومنتظرين نعرف عنكم الكثير من خلال اللقاء الممتع
> وكل الشكر لارتحال


الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر .. أهلا بحضرتك و  و اللقاء نوّر بحضورك .. و ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن.




> صباح الخير .. 
> ازيك يا نشوى ؟
> كالعادة اختيار رائع .. 
> أنا جيت اقولك اني كنت متابعة معاكي اللقاءات التانية
> بس انشغلت في المذاكرة و مكنتش بألحق أرد ..
> بس المرة دي انا هنا .. و متابعة كل حرف إن شاء الله .. 
> 
> الأستاذ أوسيمي أصيل و أختي الكبيرة الغالية جداً بنت شهريار .. 
> مستنية كلامكم بفارغ الصبر .. و مبسوطة اوي انكم الضيفين الاسبوع ده..
> ...


مرحبا  بك يا ريم  منورة .. واللقاء أكيد ممتع بحضوركم 




> ما شاء الله اختيار جميل يا نشوى 
> 
> متبعة معاكم واهلا بعير منورة اللقاء واستاذ اوسيمى طبعا فرصة سعيدة انى اتعرف عليه اكتر


أهلا بك يا دكتورة .. و الشرف لي بحضورك و متابعتك 

مرة أخرى الشكر للأخت ارتحال على إتاحة هذه الفرصة .. 
و الشكر لزميلة اللقاء المحاورة بنت شهريار 
و اعتذار مشبع بالخجل إن فاتني الترحيب بأي من الزوّار الأفاضل 
تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

أخى العزيز 

Awseemi

حقيقى حوارك اكثر من ممتع
واكثر مافيه ممتع هى ازازة اللب

جئت بالسؤال التاسع

والله اعلم هنوصل للسؤال الكام
انت وحظك معايا




خلاصة تجولى بين موضوعاتك
لاحظت توارد ومشاركة بينك وبين استاذ أيمن رشدى

مطلوب من سيادتكم
أن تنتقى جزء من كتابات أ. أيمن رشدى
وتنتقدها كشاعر محايد

ولا نشك في أن أ. أيمن سيرحب بكل ما تقول



مــتــابعة مــعـــك

تـــحـــيــاتـــــــــــى

----------


## heba_ic

نوشاااااااااااااا 
انا جيييييت 
ولو انى جيت متاخره اوى
تسلم ايدك يا جميل على الموضوع الجميل ده
أحسنتى الإختيار لضيوفك حبيبتى
و أنا أكيد حتابع
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> أخى العزيز 
> 
> Awseemi
> 
> حقيقى حوارك اكثر من ممتع
> واكثر مافيه ممتع هى ازازة اللب
> 
> جئت بالسؤال التاسع
> 
> ...


دا توئيع علني ولا ايه بالزبط
عموما الأستاذ أيمن رشدي أستاذنا و قد يغفر لي ما اقوله في قصيدهِ
أو أستلقّ وعدي ههههه

نقطة نظام أولا فالشاعر لا ينقد 
و لعلك تقصدين كناقد محايد لا كشاعر محايد " عدّيها " 
بس هاتي شوية لب 

أعود إليكم في حوار متأجج مع المحاورة البارعة  
و إجابة السؤال التاسع
يقول شاعرنا الأستاذ أيمن رشدي في بعض كتاباته
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهذا الشعر مـن  كتـبٍ=كما نقـرأه فـي  الأدب؟
أم الحرف التقـى نوعـاً=من الشعراء... كالشهب؟
فألقى الحـس  مأسـوراً=وهاج الشوق... في قلبي
لئن هـذا كـلام  الجـنّ=ماذا الفعل... يا  ربـي؟
قفيت فقلت بالفصحـى=فريد الشعر في الكتـب
فلا أعرف لـه صنـوا=ولا أمثـال فـي لُبّـي
كلامك صفـو سلسـالٍ=كلامي فيه... كالجـدب
وشعرك نطـق لقمـانٍ=سِواه الشعر...  كاللُعَبِ
وينهل منك ذو الفصحى=وينقل عنك ذو  سبـبِ
ويطلب عنـدك التريـا=ق والِسلوان ذو صـبِ
ويسأل عنك من  يهوى=ومن يقرأك... لم  يتبِ[/poem]

بداية  و قبل ان نخوض في قصيدة شاعرنا أيمن رشدي  نجد انها كتبت  على  بحر مجزوء الوافر و تفعيلته  " مفاعلتن  مفاعلتن =مفاعلتن مفاعلتن " و يلتزم  الشاعر بالتفعيلة على طول القصيدة ، و قياسا على  مفهوم الشكل في قصيدة الشاعر نجد أنه يلتزم  الشكل التقليدي للقصيدة  و الذي عرف به الشعر العربي منذ الأزل كما يلتزم بالتصريع في البيت الأول .
و بالقياس على المضمون نجد الشاعر  يلجأ لأسلوب بلاغيّ سلس  جزل الألفاظ وافر المعاني  ملئ بالمحسنات البديعية من كنايات و تشبيهات  و غيرها و هو  أمر لا يضر بقصيدة  مضمونها  المديح . 
إلا أنه قد يؤخذ على الشاعر مخالفة نحوية بسيطة لا تقلل من شأن القصيدة في قوله :
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فلا أعرفُ له صنوا = ولا أمثال في لبّي[/poem]
فالفعل المضارع  إذا سبقته "لا"  لا تحدث فيه أيّ تغيير بينما يتطلب وزن البيت أن يكون الفعل مجزوما فلو أن الشاعر قال :
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فلم أعرفْ  له صنوا = ولا أمثال في لبّي  [/poem]
لاستقام الوزن و لم يتأثر المعنى
و مجمل قصيدة الشاعر في مضمونها  وهو المديح تنأى عن الخلاف.
و دمتم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> نوشاااااااااااااا 
> انا جيييييت 
> ولو انى جيت متاخره اوى
> تسلم ايدك يا جميل على الموضوع الجميل ده
> أحسنتى الإختيار لضيوفك حبيبتى
> و أنا أكيد حتابع
> بالتوفيق للجميع


مرحبا  بك يا  heba_ic .. نوّر اللقاء بحضورك 
تحياتي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخي وأستاذي / الأوسيمي الأصيل

شرفت بنقدك لقصيدتي المتواضعة... 

ولك جزيل الشكر على ما تتفضل به عليّ دائما من نصح وإرشاد...

وكالعادة... كلامك هو الحق... والحق أحق أن يُتّبِع.

جزاك الله كل الخير.

ملحوظة: كما قال الأستاذ الأوسيمي... كتبت هذه القصيدة في المديح... لكنه لم يقل إنها كتبت مدحا في شعره هو شخصيا. لعلها تكون وفته بعضا من حقه.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> دا توئيع علني ولا ايه بالزبط
> عموما الأستاذ أيمن رشدي أستاذنا و قد يغفر لي ما اقوله في قصيدهِ
> أو أستلقّ وعدي ههههه
> 
> نقطة نظام أولا فالشاعر لا ينقد 
> و لعلك تقصدين كناقد محايد لا كشاعر محايد " عدّيها " 
> بس هاتي شوية لب 
> 
> أعود إليكم في حوار متأجج مع المحاورة البارعة  
> ...




 

توقيييييييييييييييييييع !!!

حااااااااااااااااااااااش وكلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

دا سؤال بررررررررررررررررررررررررررىء يا اوسيمى والله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حقيقى اجابتك ونقدك اكثر من راقى وممتاز

حقنا نقول شاعر وناقد
ومتقولش لاءءءءءءءءءءءءء

ماشاء الله عليك حقيقى
انسان رائع
وشاعر متميز

تحياتى ومودتى اخى العزيز

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

لقاء بنت شهريار و سحر الليالي الألف
 :ZZ7: 
بلغني أيها الملك السعيد  ذو الرأي الرشيد بأن هذا اللقاء  قد أوشك على الانتهاء ، و هذا شأن كل ما دار في مدار.. فلا بد بعد الليل أن يطلع النهار.
و قبل أن يدرك شهرزاد النعاس  ، فتسكت و سكوتها هو الاساس " إوعى يكون حد بيتكلم و هو نايم " أستجمع شتات فكري لأسأل 
 :129: 

السؤال التاسع:
لماذا : بنت شهريار؟؟
 :Ward703: 
السؤال العاشر
و من باب الكرم الحاتمي الذي يعرف به  القصر الأسطوري لشهريار ، أدعو  زميلة اللقاء بنت شهريار للدخول  إلى مطبخها  و اختيار طبق من أطباقها  تقدمه للسادة المشاهدين و الزوار الأكارم .
 :Ward703: 
أما  أنا  فسوف أجلس هنا مع كيس اللب خاصتي ... 
" و مش هتاخدي ولا حبة  هه "

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> توقيييييييييييييييييييع !!!
> 
> حااااااااااااااااااااااش وكلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> دا سؤال بررررررررررررررررررررررررررىء يا اوسيمى والله
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حقيقى اجابتك ونقدك اكثر من راقى وممتاز
> ...



زميلة اللقاء و الأخت العزيزة بنت شهريار 
بل أنا من يشكر لك هذا الألق ..
بقولك لك ايه!! .. خدي شوية لب وما تكبريش الموضوع .. شاعر و ناقد .. هو انا قدرت على الأولى لمّا تجيبيلي التانية!!
أشكر لك هذا اللقاء المبهج كما لا يفوتني أن أشكر مديرة البرنامج على فكرة رائعة قد  لا يشعر بألقها المشاهد كما يشعر بها الجالس في هذا الكرسي الوثير " ممكن آخد الكرسي معايا يا فندم! "
تحيتي لكل المتابعين للقاء و شرفتونا يا فندم 
الأخت العزيزة بنت شهريار ... لا تنسي أن تجيبي  على السؤالين اللي فوق ههههه " مفيش مجاملات" دو يو سبيك انجلش؟؟

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> أخي وأستاذي / الأوسيمي الأصيل
> 
> شرفت بنقدك لقصيدتي المتواضعة... 
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر على ما تتفضل به عليّ دائما من نصح وإرشاد...
> 
> وكالعادة... كلامك هو الحق... والحق أحق أن يُتّبِع.
> 
> جزاك الله كل الخير.
> ...


بل شرف لي يا سيدي أن  أداعب قصيدتك و أهيم بين آيات الجمال في نظمك الرائع و بيانك العذب  السلس.

بارك الله فيك .

تحياتي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم 

اسعدتونا بلقاءكم هذا  

 وكم تمنينا ان يمتد اللقاء اسبوع تانى

 ولكن من القلب نبعث لكم التحية

----------


## ندى الايام

> الــحـــب
> أكلان في القلب لا يمكن هرشه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة عدى على عينى تشبيهات كتير للحب
اللى يقول احساس بالامان والحنان واللى يقول فرحة وسعادة للقلب
واللى يقول مشاعر خاصة بين طرفين
لكن اكلااااااااان دى احلى لفظ سمعته فى حياتى
بجد يا اوسيمى تشبيه زى العسسسسسسسسسسسل مش عارفه جه على بالك ازاى ده



> ابناء مصر
> يا منتدىً أحببته = و قلت حين زرته
> بأنّ عمري سابقا=في النت قد أضعته


الحمد لله انك لحقت عمرك الباقى وشرفتنا فى المنتدى
يا رب تكون سعيدة فيه

أ/ اوسيمى
حببتى بنت شهريار
شكرا لكم ومتابعه حواركم الممتاز

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لقاء بنت شهريار و سحر الليالي الألف
> 
> بلغني أيها الملك السعيد  ذو الرأي الرشيد بأن هذا اللقاء  قد أوشك على الانتهاء ، و هذا شأن كل ما دار في مدار.. فلا بد بعد الليل أن يطلع النهار.
> و قبل أن يدرك شهرزاد النعاس  ، فتسكت و سكوتها هو الاساس " إوعى يكون حد بيتكلم و هو نايم " أستجمع شتات فكري لأسأل 
> 
> 
> السؤال التاسع:
> لماذا : بنت شهريار؟؟
> 
> ...










> بلغني أيها الملك السعيد  ذو الرأي الرشيد بأن هذا اللقاء  قد أوشك على الانتهاء ، و هذا شأن كل ما دار في مدار.. فلا بد بعد الليل أن يطلع النهار.
> و قبل أن يدرك شهرزاد النعاس  ، فتسكت و سكوتها هو الاساس " إوعى يكون حد بيتكلم و هو نايم " أستجمع شتات فكري لأسأل


بلغنى ايها الشاعر العظيم
ذو الكلام الخطير
انه بعد ذلك الحوار الجميل
الذى حاز على اعجاب الجماهير
بتواجدك وتألق معنا
وحوارك الشيق الراقى
الذى  امتعنا كثيراً

حضرت بنت شهريار
من اعماق البحار
لتجيب عن سؤالك الجبار
وحينها قبل ان يصيح ديك النهار
افصحت عن مابخاطرها وقالت

 




> لماذا : بنت شهريار؟؟


الماء والهواء
ثم عالم الف ليلة وليلة
وماتأتينا شهرزاد من قصص وحكايات
اخذ عقلى معه
صرت اسبح معها فى عالمها
وتعمقت الى رواياتها
واصبحت من عشاق الف ليلة وليلة 
الى ان اصبحت
بنت شهريار



وبعيداً عن عالم الف ليلة وليلة
يوم اشتراكى فى المنتدى
اقعدت انا وبنت خالى ديدى
نختار اسم
وقعدت افكر وافكر وافكر
وبعدين افكر وافكر وافكر
ولغاية مازهقت ورجعت افكر وافكر وافكر
نسميكى ايه ياعبير
نسميكى ايه ياعبير
نسميكى ايه ياعبير
لغاية ماديدى زهقت منى وقالتلى خلصينااااااااااااااااااا بقى
قلتلها براحتششششششششششششششى
قالتلى لييييييييييييييييييييييييه بنت السلطاااااااااااااااااااان
قلتلها ااااااااااااااااااااااااه
بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
ومن يومها لزززززززززززززززق ومطلعششششششششششششششش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







> و من باب الكرم الحاتمي الذي يعرف به  القصر الأسطوري لشهريار ، أدعو  زميلة اللقاء بنت شهريار للدخول  إلى مطبخها  و اختيار طبق من أطباقها  تقدمه للسادة المشاهدين و الزوار الأكارم .


 ::nooo::   ::nooo::   ::nooo:: 
وهل يدخل اصحاب القصور الاسطورية المطبخ !!

طلعت اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بص بقى يا اوسيمى
انت كدا جبت سؤال 
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش خالص

حقيقى حقيقى حقيقى 
وبكل صرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة
انا ماليش اختراعات فى المطبخ
ان كنت جعان اوى يعنى ولازم ولابد
ممكن اناديلك شهرزاد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا صراحة هتودينى فى داهية
بس اعمل ايه
اكددددددددددددددددددددب يعننننننننننننننننننننى !!



هات اللب بقى كفاية عليك كدا

----------


## بنت شهريار

والآن مع دقات الساعه
قبل انتهاء لقائنا الجميل الممتع
مع شاعرنا الغالى 

Awseemi A9eel 



مهما قلت عن مدى الوقت الجميل
 اللى قضيتة فى حوارك الهادىء الشيق
واجمل مافيه اننا تعرفنا الى شخصية مميزة بكل مافيها
ندعوا الله لك ان يوفقك دائما فى حياتك الشخصية والعملية
وان تظل دائما معنا فى بيتك الثانى
ابناء مصر
مع اخوانك واخواتك اعضاء المنتدى

وطبعا قبل ما تختم مضيفتنا الغالية
ارتحال
هذا اللقاء الجميل

سؤالى الاخير

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش



اكثر شىء ضايقك فى اللقاء
وساعتها قلت ياااااااااااااااااااااااريتنى ماقلت آآآآآآآآآآآآآة



اخى العزيز
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى اليك دائما
تاكل لب !!؟؟

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

عودة  مرة أخرى إلى ستوديو "عضوين على الهوا" لننقل لكم أحداث الوقت بدل الضائع 
" واحد مالوش في الكورة"
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 
مرحبا بك مرة أخرى  و بأسئلتك أختي العزيزة  بنت شهريار 
إجابة السؤال الأخير
 :Plane:   :Plane:   :Plane: 
و هي اجابة  قد تطول فعلى السادة المشاهدين  الاستعانة  بكوب من الشاي أو كيس من اللب
هذا  اللقاء يا  أختُ شأنه شأن اللقاءات السابقة في هذا الاستوديو الصغير يحفه  الود و يحظى برعاية و متابعة رائعة رغم أنه يقترب في تشبيهه بالمبارزة الكلامية إلا انه يحمل معه الصفاء و البسمة .
و لي شرفُ أن كنتُ أحد ضيوف اللقاء و شرفُ ان كان زميل  اللقاء بنت شهريار و شرف أن دعيتُ إليه بواسطة ارتحال بارك الله فيكم جميعا.

و ان كان هناك ما نغّص اللقاء.. و عذرا فقد اعتدت  الصراحة و لن أغادر الكرسي وفي صدري شئ أحمله من هذا اللقاء .. فالحق يقال أنني متضايق. و هفرقع .. لسبب وجيه جدا  ألا و هو :


















 اللبّ 
الذي سحب منذ أول سؤال
ههههههههه

 ::  ::  :: 
أشكر الأخت الفاضلة  ارتحال على دعوتي و تشريفي بالجلوس على هذا الكرسي 
و أشكر الأخت الفاضلة بنت شهريار على إدارة  حوار بارعة " و اترك تقدير اللقاء للسادة الضيوف"
و أشكر السادة المشاهدين  على تشريفهم  اللقاء بحضورهم البهي و على تشجيعهم  السخي 
الشكر موصول لأستاذي أيمن رشدي على سعة صدره 
و لأخي طارق على أسئلته ذات المعاني العميقة 
و تقبلوا جميعا  خالص الود و فائق  التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## نشــــوى

[frame="2 80"]
السلام عليكم 

للاسف انتهى لقاء الاسبوع 

مع

Awseemi A9eel  و بنت شهــريار 

في عضوين ع الهوا

استاذ محمد .. عبير .. بجد اللقاء كان فعلا ممتع 
وحقيقي نورتونا في الاسبوع ده 
يااااارب تكونوا نتم كمان قضيتوا وقت طيب واستمتعوا باللقاء
زى ما متعتونا بيه..
بس انا عايزة اعرف حاجاة .. مين اللى هيشيل قشر اللب اللي غرق الدنيا ده  :: 
ههههههههه بجد كان لقاء فعلا دمه خفيف
شكرا  مرة تانية لقبولكم الدعوة ..  :f:   :f:  

تحيــــاتي للجميع ,,,[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

الااااااااااااااااااااااااا الــلــــــــــــــــــب

نموت نموت ويحيا اللب

وخصوصا انى كنت باخدة افترا من اوسيمى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 

طلب اهو على ورقة دمغة
للبتاع اللب اللى جمبكم
بصراحة اللب بتاعة ممتاز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



للأسف لقائنا انتهت
ويارب دائما متجمعين فى كل خير 

حقيقى استمتعت جداااااااااا باللقاء مع اوسيمى
وحقيقى عطانى فرصة انى اتعمق مع عبير
واطلع حاجات كتير مستخبية
كنت سعيدة وانا بوصلها
وكمان لقيت ناس جمبى 
كانوا اكثر مكسب ليا مع اللقاء

اتمنى انى اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم
ويكون الحوار كان خفيف ومريح لاوسيمى 

جزيل الشكر ارتحال لدعوتك الغالية 
اتمنالك التوفيق دائما حبيبتى

شكرا لك أ / محمد على حوارك الجميل
أتمنالك السعادة دائما
والرضا من الرحمن

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى للجميع

بنت شهريار

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

كويس انكم على الهوى

----------

